# 2012 NFL Pick 'em



## Cam1

Pick the winner of each game during each week of the NFL season. The person with the best record at the end of the season wins. Will provide more info once the season starts but if you're interested post here.

Picking Winner- 1 in the win column
Picking Loser- 1 in the loss column

Sunday Night game provide a score and the person who is closest gets an extra 1 in the Win Column.

Standings will be posted here after each week. The Standings will be collective; say you're 11-5 the first week, then the next you're 8-8, after week two you would be 19-13, and the next weeks would be added on to that until the end of the season.

*Join the group:* http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/2012-nfl-pick-em-641/

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 172-84 *****
2. Eastwinds: 170-86 **
3. Alibaba: 169-87 ******
4. Whodey85: 169-87 *****
5. Cam1: 168-88 ***
6. Addictedtochaos: 167-89 ***
7. Anonymid: 163-93 ******
8. Fonz: 163-93 *
9. Bobthebest: 159-97 **
10. Xtraneous: 155-85 ***
11. Chantellabella: 151-105 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Monhdude

You already know i'm down Cam (;


----------



## BobtheBest

This sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## WhoDey85

Cool, I was thinking about doing one of these here.


----------



## Cam1

Also plan on creating a group where the standings, schedules, and what not will be stored.


----------



## AliBaba

That would be awesome.


----------



## pehrj

Sounds fun.


----------



## anonymid

Cool idea; should be fun. Are we going to be picking straight-up, or against the point spread?


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Cool idea; should be fun. Are we going to picking straight-up, or against the point spread?


Straight up.


----------



## Buerhle

What do people think of the Jets? 

they have issues, but preseason doesn't mean that much.


----------



## fonz

Whir said:


> What do people think of the Jets?
> 
> they have issues, but preseason doesn't mean that much.


They'll probably start like 3-5 but then go on some miraculous 7-1 run to scrape into the playoffs


----------



## Buerhle

fonz said:


> They'll probably start like 3-5 but then go on some miraculous 7-1 run to scrape into the playoffs


Lol


----------



## AliBaba

Whir said:


> What do people think of the Jets?
> 
> they have issues, but preseason doesn't mean that much.


Normally it means very little but Tebow has some accuracy issues:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My reaction when I first saw this was something like: :shock:shock:haha


----------



## Luna Sea

Yeah, I'm game.


----------



## Cam1

Whir said:


> What do people think of the Jets?
> 
> they have issues, but preseason doesn't mean that much.


The usual. Rex Ryan declares Superbowl victory and his team scrapes the final playoff spot only to lose in the first round.


----------



## Buerhle

AliBaba said:


> Normally it means very little but Tebow has some accuracy issues:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> My reaction when I first saw this was something like: :shock:shock:haha


Dude. ! Unreal. I'm worried.


----------



## Buerhle

It's funny to me cus the jets O.C. Was saying Tebow is making progress throwing the ball... Really? Lol.


----------



## Cam1

*** Week 1 Schedule **** Submit picks before kickoff on Wednesday night!!

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> Cowboys

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> Jets
Colts @ Bears ----> Bears
Dolphins @ Texans ----> Texans
Eagles @ Browns ----> Eagles
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> Falcons
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> Vikings
Patriots @ Titans ----> Patriots
Rams @ Lions ----> Lions
Redskins @ Saints ----> Saints
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> Green Bay
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> Seahawks

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> Broncos 21-17

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> Ravens
Chargers @ Raiders ----> Raiders
__________________


----------



## ufc

Nice! Count me in!


----------



## Buerhle

Cowboys @ gmen -- > Giants

Indy @ Bears -- > Colts
Eagles @ Browns. -- > eagles 
pats @ Tennessee. -- > Pats
Atlanta @ KC -- > Falcons
Jags @ Vikings -- > Vikings
Wash @ Saints -- > Saints
Bills @ Jets -- > Buffalo
Rams @ Lions --> Lions
Miami @ Houston --> Houston
Sf @ Gb -- > 49ers
Seattle @ Arizona --> Seahawks
Carolina @ Tampa --> Carolina
Pitt @ Denver --> Denver

Score. Denver 24 Steelers 21

Bengals @ Ravens --> bengals
Sd @ oakland --> Chargers


----------



## Xtraneous

Picks in bold.

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants*

Sunday:

*Bills* @ Jets
Colts @ *Bears*
Dolphins @ *Texans*
*Eagles* @ Browns
*Falcons* @ Chiefs
*Jaguars* @ Vikings
*Patriots* @ Titans
Rams @ *Lions*
Redskins @ *Saints*
*San Francisco* @ Green Bay
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers
Seahawks @ *Cardinals*

Sunday Night:

*Steelers* @ Broncos [Steelers: 24 | DEN: 10]

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens*
Chargers @ *Raiders*


----------



## BobtheBest

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> *Giants*

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> *Bills*
Colts @ Bears ----> *Bears*
Dolphins @ Texans ----> *Texans*
Eagles @ Browns ----> *Eagles*
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> *Falcons*
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> *Vikings*
Patriots @ Titans ----> *Patriots*
Rams @ Lions ----> *Lions*
Redskins @ Saints ----> *Saints*
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> *Green Bay Packers*
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> *Buccaneers*
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> *Cardinals*

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> *Steelers, 28-21*

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> *Ravens*
Chargers @ Raiders ----> *Chargers*


----------



## Cam1

Don't forget to include the score for the Sunday night game


----------



## ufc

Cowboys @ Giants ----> Cowboys

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> Bills
Colts @ Bears ----> Bears
Dolphins @ Texans ----> Texans
Eagles @ Browns ----> Eagles
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> Falcons
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> Vikings
Patriots @ Texans ----> Pats
Rams @ Lions ----> Lions
Redskins @ Saints ----> Saints
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> Green Bay
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> Seahawks

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> Broncos 24-17

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> Ravens
Chargers @ Raiders ----> Chargers


----------



## Cam1

Made a group for everything: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/2012-nfl-pick-em-641/


----------



## Winds

I'm in



AliBaba said:


> Normally it means very little but Tebow has some accuracy issues:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> My reaction when I first saw this was something like: :shock:shock:haha


And to think I thought Jimmy Clausen was the worst QB in the league.


----------



## F1X3R

*** Week 1 Schedule **** Submit picks before kickoff on Wednesday night!!

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants* ---->

Sunday:

*Bills* @ Jets ---->
Colts @ *Bears* ---->
Dolphins @ *Texans* ---->
*Eagles* @ Browns ---->
*Falcons* @ Chiefs ---->
Jaguars @ *Vikings* ---->
*Patriots* @ Titans ---->
Rams @ *Lions* ---->
Redskins @ *Saints *---->
San Francisco @ *Green Bay* ---->
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers ---->
*Seahawks* @ Cardinals ---->

Sunday Night (Score): Den 21-Pit 7

Steelers @ *Broncos* ---->

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens* ---->
Chargers @ *Raiders* ---->


----------



## AliBaba

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants* ---->

Sunday:

*Bills* @ Jets ---->
Colts @ *Bears* ---->
Dolphins @ *Texans* ---->
*Eagles* @ Browns ---->
Falcons @ *Chiefs* ---->
Jaguars @ *Vikings* ---->
Patriots @ *Titans* ---->
Rams @ *Lions* ---->
Redskins @ *Saints* ---->
San Francisco @ *Green Bay* ---->
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers ---->
*Seahawks* @ Cardinals ---->

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ *Broncos* ----> *24-21*

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens* ---->
Chargers @ *Raiders* ---->


----------



## Luna Sea

Bills @ Jets ----> Bills
Colts @ Bears ----> Bears
Dolphins @ Texans ----> Texans
Eagles @ Browns ----> Eagles
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> Vikings
Patriots @ Titans ----> Patriots
Rams @ Lions ----> Lions
Redskins @ Saints ----> Saints
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> Green Bay
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> Buccaneers
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> Seahawks

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> Steelers 20 Broncos 10

Bengals @ Ravens ----> Ravens
Chargers @ Raiders ----> Chargers


----------



## WhoDey85

All the people in this should get in the NFL Eliminator contest as well since you will be picking every week anyway.

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> *Giants*

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> *Jets*
Colts @ Bears ----> *Bears*
Dolphins @ Texans ----> *Texans*
Eagles @ Browns ----> *Eagles*
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> *Falcons*
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> *Jaguars*
Patriots @ Titans ----> *Patriots*
Rams @ Lions ----> *Lions*
Redskins @ Saints ----> *Saints*
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> *Green Bay*
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> *Buccaneers*
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> *Cardinals*

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ---->* Steelers* 24-17

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> *Bengals* (of course)
Chargers @ Raiders ----> *Raiders*


----------



## AnimeV

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> Giants(Always)

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> Bills
Colts @ Bears ----> Bears
Dolphins @ Texans ----> Texans
Eagles @ Browns ----> Eagles
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> Falcons
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> Jaguars
Patriots @ Titans ----> Patriots
Rams @ Lions ----> Lions
Redskins @ Saints ----> Saints
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> Green Bay
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> Seahawks

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> Broncos 27-20

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> Ravens
Chargers @ Raiders ----> Chargers


----------



## chantellabella

Hi Cam,

I put my picks on your group, but I see some have put it here. Here's mine:

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants* ----> Giants

Sunday:

Bills @ *Jets* ----> Jets
Colts @ *Bears* ----> Bears
Dolphins @ *Texans* ----> Texans
*Eagles* @ Browns ----> Eagles
*Falcons* @ Chiefs ----> Falcons
Jaguars @ *Vikings* ----> Vikings
*Patriots* @ Titans ----> Patriots
Rams @ *Lions* ----> Lions
Redskins @ *Saints* ----> Saints
*San Francisco* @ Green Bay ----> San Francisco
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers ----> Panthers
Seahawks @ *Cardinals* ----> Cardinals

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> *21 10*

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens* ----> Ravens
Chargers @ *Raiders* ----> Raiders


----------



## Winds

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants* ---->

Sunday:

Bills @ *Jets* ---->
Colts @ *Bears* ---->
Dolphins @ *Texans* ---->
*Eagles* @ Browns ---->
*Falcons* @ Chiefs ---->
Jaguars @ *Vikings* ---->
*Patriots* @ Titans ---->
Rams @ *Lions* ---->
Redskins @ *Saints* ---->
San Francisco @ *Green Bay* ---->
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers ---->
*Seahawks* @ Cardinals ---->

Sunday Night (Score):

*Steelers* @ Broncos ----> 23-17

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens* ---->
*Chargers* @ Raiders ---->


----------



## fonz

OK,I'll give it a shot:

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ *Giants* ---->

Sunday:

*Bills* @ Jets ---->
Colts @ *Bears* ---->
Dolphins @ *Texans* ---->
*Eagles* @ Browns ---->
*Falcons* @ Chiefs ---->
Jaguars @ *Vikings* ---->
*Patriots* @ Titans ---->
Rams @ *Lions* ---->
Redskins @ *Saints* ---->
San Francisco @ *Green Bay* ---->
*Panthers* @ Buccaneers ---->
*Seahawks* @ Cardinals ---->

Sunday Night (Score):

*Steelers* @ Broncos ----> *Steelers 24-21*

Monday:

Bengals @ *Ravens* ---->
*Chargers* @ Raiders ---->


----------



## anonymid

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> GIANTS

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> BILLS
Colts @ Bears ----> BEARS
Dolphins @ Texans ----> TEXANS
Eagles @ Browns ----> EAGLES
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> FALCONS
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> VIKINGS
Patriots @ Titans ----> PATRIOTS
Rams @ Lions ----> LIONS
Redskins @ Saints ----> SAINTS
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> PACKERS
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> BUCS
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> CARDINALS

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> BRONCOS (20-17)

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> RAVENS
Chargers @ Raiders ----> CHARGERS


----------



## MrQuiet76

Wednesday night:

Cowboys @ Giants ----> Giants

Sunday:

Bills @ Jets ----> Jets
Colts @ Bears ----> Bears
Dolphins @ Texans ----> Texans
Eagles @ Browns ----> Eagles
Falcons @ Chiefs ----> Falcons
Jaguars @ Vikings ----> Vikings
Patriots @ Titans ----> Patriots
Rams @ Lions ----> Lions
Redskins @ Saints ----> Saints
San Francisco @ Green Bay ----> Green Bay
Panthers @ Buccaneers ----> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals ----> Cardinals

Sunday Night (Score):

Steelers @ Broncos ----> Steelers 21-20

Monday:

Bengals @ Ravens ----> Bengals
Chargers @ Raiders ----> Raiders


----------



## Cam1

If anyone wants to pick between now and Sunday go ahead, will just have to take the loss for tonight's game of course.


----------



## fonz

LOL,not too many picked the Cowboys.


----------



## Xtraneous

lol...


----------



## Cam1

Cowboys


----------



## BobtheBest

Xtraneous said:


> lol...


Damn, it was on 1st & 30? :eek That's insane


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## addictedtochaos

i posted my picks on the group page, on 09/02/12. going forward i will post them here.


----------



## Cam1

addictedtochaos said:


> i posted my picks on the group page, on 09/02/12. going forward i will post them here.


Either works, I check both


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Anonymid: 12-4 *
2. Cam1: 11-5
2. Bobthebest 11-5
2. Chantellabella: 11-5
2. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
6. Ufc: 10-6
6. Eastwinds: 10-6
8. Whir: 9-7
8. Xtraneous: 9-7
8. F1X3R: 9-7
8. TristianS: 9-7
8. WhoDey85: 9-7
8. AnimeV: 9-7
8. Fonz: 9-7
8. MrQuiet79: 9-7
8. Ironpain: 9-7
17. Alibaba: 7-9

* - winner of a week, used as tie breaker at end of season

Tough week, the Skins, Jets, Cowboys, and 49ers got a lot of people.


----------



## Xtraneous

Rage.


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Anonymid: 12-4 *
> 2. Cam1: 11-5
> 2. Bobthebest 11-5
> 2. Chantellabella: 11-5
> 2. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
> 6. Ufc: 10-6
> 6. Eastwinds: 10-6
> 8. Whir: 9-7
> 8. Xtraneous: 9-7
> 8. F1X3R: 9-7
> 8. TristianS: 9-7
> 8. WhoDey85: 9-7
> 8. AnimeV: 9-7
> 8. Fonz: 9-7
> 8. MrQuiet79: 9-7
> 8. Ironpain: 9-7
> 17. Alibaba: 7-9
> 
> * - winner of a week, used as tie breaker at end of season
> 
> Tough week, the Skins, Jets, Cowboys, and 49ers got a lot of people.


I was seriously disturbed by the Cowboys over the Giants and the Redskins over the Saints. Didn't see that coming at all. I'm from N.O. and live in Dallas. I had to eat a lot of crow for this week's games.


----------



## Cam1

One person out of 17 actually picked the Skins lol.


----------



## Buerhle

Week 2

Bears @ Packers --> Packers
KC @ Bills --> KC
browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Vikings
saints @ panthers --> saints
Houston @ Jags --> Houston
oak @ Miami --> Raiders
ariz @ Pats --> Pats
Tampa @ NYG --> NYG
Balt @ Philly --> Ravens
Wash @ Rams --> Redskins rg3
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys yuck
jets @ steelers --> J-E-T-S !!
Tenn @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
lions @ SF --> 49ers 24-23
Monday:
Denver @ Atlanta --> Falcons


----------



## WhoDey85

*Week 2

Thursday, Sep. 13*
Green Bay

*Sunday, Sep. 16*
Buffalo 
Oakland 
Baltimore 
N.Y. Giants 
New England 
Houston 
New Orleans 
Cincinnati 
Minnesota 
Washington
Dallas 
Pittsburgh 
San Diego 
San Francisco 20-14
*
Monday, Sep. 17*
Atlanta


----------



## Cam1

Week 2

Bears @ Packers --> Packers
Chiefs @ Bills --> Bills
Browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Vikings
Saints @ Panthers --> Saints
Houston @ Jaguars --> Houston
Raiders @ Dolphins --> Raiders
Cardinals @ Patriots --> Patriots
Buc's @ Giants --> Giants
Ravens @ Eagles --> Ravens
Redskins @ Rams --> Redskins
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys 
Jets @ Steelers --> Steelers
Titans @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> 49ers 23-17

Monday:

Denver @ Atlanta --> Falcons


----------



## Xtraneous

Week 2

***Thursday***

*Bears* @ Packers

***Sunday***

Buccs @ *Giants*

*Raiders* @ Dolphins

*Texans* @ Jaguars

Browns @ *Bengals*

Chiefs @ *Bills*

*Ravens* @ Eagles

*Saints* @ Panthers

Cardinals @ *Patriots*

Vikings @ *Colts*

*Redskins* @ Rams

*Cowboys* @ Seahawks

Jets @ *Steelers*

Titans @ *Chargers*

Lions @ *49ers* : 27-17

***Monday***

*Broncos* @ Falcons​


----------



## BobtheBest

Week 2

*Thursday:*
Bears @ Packers --> *Bears*

*Sunday:*
Chiefs @ Bills --> *Chiefs*
Browns @ Bengals --> *Bengals*
Vikings @ Colts --> *Vikings*
Saints @ Panthers --> *Saints
*Texans @ Jaguars --> *Texans*
Raiders @ Dolphins --> *Dolphins
*Cardinals @ Patriots --> *Patriots
*Buccaneers @ Giants --> *Giants
*Ravens @ Eagles --> *Ravens
*Redskins @ Rams --> *Redskins
*Dallas @ Seattle --> *Cowboys* 
Jets @ Steelers --> *Steelers
*Titans @ Chargers --> *Chargers

Sunday night*:
Lions @ 49ers --> *49ers, 24-20*

*Monday:
*Broncos @ Falcons --> *Broncos*


----------



## chantellabella

Week 2

*Bears* @ Packers --> Bears
*Chiefs* @ Bills --> Chiefs
Browns @ *Bengals* --> Bengals
*Vikings* @ Colts --> Vikings
*Saints* @ Panthers --> Saints
*Texans* @ Jaguars --> Texans
*Raiders* @ Dolphins --> Raiders
Cardinals @* Patriots* --> Patriots
Buc's @ *Giants *--> Giants
*Ravens* @ Eagles --> Ravens
*Redskins* @ Rams --> Redskins
*Cowboys* @ Seahawks --> Cowboys
*Jets* @ Steelers --> Jets
Titans @ *Chargers* --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ *49ers* --> *49ers* *27 to 20*

Monday:

*Broncos* @ Falcons --> *Broncos*


----------



## chantellabella

After I set my picks I looked back at other's picks. Looks to me like a lot of us are thinking alike this week. Hopefully the teams that were stunned by their losses will step up this week.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Week 2

Thursday:
Bears @ Packers --> Packers

Sunday:
Chiefs @ Bills --> Bills
Browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Colts
Saints @ Panthers --> Saints
Texans @ Jaguars --> Texans
Raiders @ Dolphins --> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Patriots --> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Giants --> Giants
Ravens @ Eagles --> Eagles
Redskins @ Rams --> Redskins
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys 
Jets @ Steelers --> Steelers
Titans @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> 49ers, 28-17

Monday:
Broncos @ Falcons --> Broncos


----------



## anonymid

Week 2

Bears @ Packers --> PACKERS
Chiefs @ Bills --> BILLS
Browns @ Bengals --> BENGALS
Vikings @ Colts --> VIKINGS
Saints @ Panthers --> SAINTS
Houston @ Jaguars --> TEXANS
Raiders @ Dolphins --> RAIDERS
Cardinals @ Patriots --> PATRIOTS
Buc's @ Giants --> GIANTS
Ravens @ Eagles --> RAVENS
Redskins @ Rams --> REDSKINS
Dallas @ Seattle --> COWBOYS
Jets @ Steelers --> STEELERS
Titans @ Chargers --> CHARGERS

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> NINERS (21-14)

Monday:

Denver @ Atlanta --> BRONCOS


----------



## AliBaba

Wow I really **** the bed last week:lol That was my worst week of NFL Pick 'em in at least 2 years.

Week 2

Bears @ *Packers* 
Chiefs @ *Bills* 
Browns @ *Bengals* 
*Vikings* @ Colts 
*Saints* @ Panthers 
*Houston* @ Jaguars 
*Raiders* @ Dolphins 
Cardinals @ *Patriots *
Buc's @ *Giants* 
*Ravens* @ Eagles 
*Redskins* @ Rams 
*Dallas* @ Seattle 
Jets @ *Steelers *
Titans @ *Chargers*

Sunday night:
Lions @ *49ers* --> 27-20

Monday:

Denver @ *Atlanta*


----------



## F1X3R

Week 2

Bears @ *Packers *
Chiefs @ *Bills *
Browns @* Bengals *
*Vikings* @ Colts 
*Saints* @ Panthers 
*Houston* @ Jaguars 
*Raiders* @ Dolphins 
Cardinals @ *Patriots *
Buc's @ *Giants* 
*Ravens* @ Eagles 
*Redskins* @ Rams 
*Dallas* @ Seattle 
*Jets* @ Steelers 
Titans @ *Chargers *

Sunday night: 
*Lions* @ 49ers --> 31-21

Monday:

*Denver* @ Atlanta


----------



## Winds

Week 2

Thursday:
Bears @ *Packers *

Sunday:
Chiefs @ *Bills*
Browns @ *Bengals*
Vikings @ *Colts*
*Saints* @ Panthers 
*Texans* @ Jaguars
*Raiders* @ Dolphins
Cardinals @ *Patriots*
Buccaneers @ *Giants*
*Ravens* @ Eagles
*Redskins* @ Rams
*Dallas* @ Seattle
Jets @ *Steelers*
Titans @ *Chargers*

Sunday night:
Lions @ *49ers * 27-17

Monday:
Broncos @ *Falcons*

Most of these games are straight toss ups.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Week 2

Bears @ Packers --> *Bears*
KC @ Bills --> *Chiefs*
browns @ Bengals --> *Bengals
*Vikings @ Colts --> *Vikings*
saints @ panthers --> *Saints
*Houston @ Jags --> *Texans*
oak @ Miami --> *Raiders*
ariz @ Pats --> *Pats
*Tampa @ NYG -->* NYG
*Balt @ Philly --> *Ravens
*Wash @ Rams --> *Redskins* 
Dallas @ Seattle --> *Cowboys* 
jets @ steelers --> *Steelers*
Tenn @ Chargers --> *Chargers
*
Sunday night:
lions @ SF --> *49ers *27-17
Monday:
Denver @ Atlanta --> *Broncos*


----------



## AnimeV

Week 2

Bears @ Packers --> Packers
Chiefs @ Bills --> Bills
Browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Vikings
Saints @ Panthers --> Saints
Houston @ Jaguars --> Houston
Raiders @ Dolphins --> Raiders
Cardinals @ Patriots --> Patriots
Buc's @ Giants --> Giants
Ravens @ Eagles --> Ravens
Redskins @ Rams --> Redskins
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys 
Jets @ Steelers --> Steelers
Titans @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> 49ers 21-13

Monday:

Denver @ Atlanta --> Falcons


----------



## fonz

Bears @ Packers --> Packers
Chiefs @ Bills --> Bills
Browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Vikings
Saints @ Panthers --> Saints
Houston @ Jaguars --> Houston
Raiders @ Dolphins --> Raiders
Cardinals @ Patriots --> Patriots
Buc's @ Giants --> Giants
Ravens @ Eagles --> Ravens
Redskins @ Rams --> Redskins
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys 
Jets @ Steelers --> Steelers
Titans @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> 49ers 34-28

Monday:

Denver @ Atlanta --> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

If any of you don't get your picks in before kickoff tonight you can still do the rest, but will get an L for tonight's game of course.


----------



## ufc

Chiefs @ Bills --> Chiefs
Browns @ Bengals --> Bengals
Vikings @ Colts --> Vikings
Saints @ Panthers --> Saints
Houston @ Jaguars --> Houston
Raiders @ Dolphins --> Raiders
Cardinals @ Patriots --> Patriots
Buc's @ Giants --> Giants
Ravens @ Eagles --> Ravens
Redskins @ Rams --> Redskins
Dallas @ Seattle --> Cowboys 
Jets @ Steelers --> Steelers
Titans @ Chargers --> Chargers

Sunday night:
Lions @ 49ers --> 49ers 34-21
Monday:

Denver @ Atlanta --> Broncos


----------



## chantellabella

Arrggghhhh!!!!!! 

Could I have picked the worst scores????!!!! Tell me nobody is below me this week.


----------



## Ironpain

I couldn't be here for the week 2 picks so I'll put in my predictions for week 3 but on my own I did go with 

1. Chiefs (Ah missed that one) 
2. Bengals (yay so I was right they did win) 
3. Vikings (again I was right) 
4. Saints (Lost again)
5. Houston (yay)
6. Dolphins (yay) I would never pick the Raiders lol
7. Patriots (I know I didn't see it coming either)
8. Giants (I didn't give the Bucs a chance anyways)
9. Ravens (Eagles surprised) 
10. Redskins (Picked the obvious choice) 
11. Cowboys (again didn't see that coming) 
12. Steelers.
13. Titans (Darn) 

I'm going to be unpopular and say Detroit.


----------



## Cam1

7-7 so far, wow. At the beginning of the week it looked so easy. C'mon Niners.


----------



## ufc

Well just like my beloved Patriots yesterday, I really screwed up this week!


----------



## Buerhle

Arizona is 2- 0.

Beating Seattle & New England.

Im In disbelief.


----------



## Cam1

Week 2 Results:

1. MrQuiet76: 11-5
2. Eastwinds: 10-6
3. Cam1.: 9-7
3. WhoDey85: 9-7
3. AliBaba: 9-7
3. AnimeV: 9-7
7. Xtraneous: 8-8
7. Anonymid: 8-8
7. Fonz: 8-8
10. Whir: 7-9
10. BobtheBest: 7-9
12. F1X3R: 6-10
12. Addictedtochaos: 6-10
12. UFC: 6-10
15. Chantellabella: 5-11
15. Ironpain: 5-11

*Standings*

1. Anonymid: 20-12 *
2. Cam1: 20-12
2. Eastwinds: 20-12
4. MrQuiet76: 18-14 *
5. Whodey85: 18-14
5. Bobthebest: 18-14
5. AnimeV: 18-14
8. Addictedtochaos: 17-15
8. Fonz: 17-15
8. Xtraneous: 17-15
11. Ufc: 16-16
11. Alibaba: 16-16
11. Whir: 16-16
11. Chantellabella: 16-16
15. F1X3R: 15-17
16. Ironpain: 14-18
17. TristianS: 9-7


----------



## BobtheBest

Holy crap, I did horrible this week. Plenty of upsets to go around.


----------



## Cam1

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Browns
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Bengals
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Falcons
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Patriots 24-19

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## BobtheBest

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> *Giants*

Sunday:

Bucs at Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Jaguars at Colts -------> *Colts*
Bills at Browns -------> *Bills*
Jets at Dolphins -------> *Jets*
Chiefs at Saints -------> *Saints*
Bengals at Redskins -------> *Bengals*
Rams at Bears -------> *Bears*
49ers at Vikings -------> *49ers*
Lions at Titans -------> *Lions*
Falcons at Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Eagles at Cardinals -------> *Eagles*
Steelers at Raiders -------> *Steelers*
Texans at Broncos -------> *Texans*

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> *Patriots, 31-27*

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> *Packers*


----------



## fonz

Damn,I was hoping the Broncos were going to do better tonight


----------



## ufc

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Chiefs
Bengals at Redskins -------> Bengals
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Falcons
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Patriots, 24-21

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## chantellabella

BobtheBest said:


> Holy crap, I did horrible this week. Plenty of upsets to go around.


I just walked away from the week in shame, myself.


----------



## chantellabella

Week 3 Picks:

This week, I got help from two football fans who are both in their 80's.  My elderly mother and aunt.

Thursday:

*Giants* at Panthers -------> Giants

Sunday:

Bucs at *Cowboys* -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at *Colts* -------> Colts
*Bills* at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at *Dolphins* -------> Dolphins
Chiefs at *Saints* -------> Saints
*Bengals* at Redskins -------> Bengals
*Rams* at Bears -------> Rams
*49ers *at Vikings -------> 49ers
*Lions* at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at *Chargers *-------> Chargers
*Eagles* at Cardinals -------> Eagles
*Steelers* at Raiders -------> Steelers
*Texans* at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

*Patriots* at Ravens -------> Patriots 24 Ravens 17
Monday Night:

*Packers* at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## Ironpain

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Chiefs
Bengals at Redskins -------> Red Skins 
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> (Hopefully Patriots) 

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers

Were almost pretty much even in our picks, I agree with you on a majority of them.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> *Giants*

Sunday:

Bucs at Cowboys -------> *Buccaneers*
Jaguars at Colts -------> *Colts*
Bills at Browns -------> *Browns
*Jets at Dolphins -------> *Jets
*Chiefs at Saints -------> *Chiefs*
Bengals at Redskins ------->* Bengals
*Rams at Bears -------> *Bears
*49ers at Vikings -------> *49ers*
Lions at Titans -------> *Lions
*Falcons at Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Eagles at Cardinals -------> *Eagles*
Steelers at Raiders -------> *Steelers
*Texans at Broncos -------> *Broncos
*
Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> *Patriots* 27-17

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> *Packers*


----------



## WhoDey85

Giants at Panthers -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Jaguars
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Bengals
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Falcons
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Patriots 24-23

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## anonymid

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> GIANTS

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Jaguars at Colts -------> COLTS
Bills at Browns -------> BILLS
Jets at Dolphins -------> DOLPHINS
Chiefs at Saints -------> SAINTS
Bengals at Redskins -------> REDSKINS
Rams at Bears -------> BEARS
49ers at Vikings -------> NINERS
Lions at Titans -------> LIONS
Falcons at Chargers -------> FALCONS
Eagles at Cardinals -------> EAGLES
Steelers at Raiders -------> STEELERS
Texans at Broncos -------> BRONCOS

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> PATRIOTS (21-17)

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> PACKERS


----------



## MrQuiet76

Cam1 said:


> Week 2 Results:
> 
> 1. MrQuiet76: 11-5
> 2. Eastwinds: 10-6
> 3. Cam1.: 9-7
> 3. WhoDey85: 9-7
> 3. AliBaba: 9-7
> 3. AnimeV: 9-7
> 7. Xtraneous: 8-8
> 7. Anonymid: 8-8
> 7. Fonz: 8-8
> 10. Whir: 7-9
> 10. BobtheBest: 7-9
> 12. F1X3R: 6-10
> 12. Addictedtochaos: 6-10
> 12. UFC: 6-10
> 15. Chantellabella: 5-11
> 15. Ironpain: 5-11


Yeah baby!!! Nice rebound for me on week 2!

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Redskins
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Ravens (24-20)

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## AnimeV

Giants at Panthers -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Bucs
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Redskins
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Falcons
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Patriots 24-17

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## F1X3R

Week 3 Picks:

Thursday:

Giants at Panthers -------> *Panthers*

Sunday:

Bucs at Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Jaguars at Colts -------> *Colts*
Bills at Browns -------> *Bills*
Jets at Dolphins -------> *Jets*
Chiefs at Saints -------> *Saints*
Bengals at Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Rams at Bears -------> *Bears*
49ers at Vikings -------> *49ers*
Lions at Titans -------> *Lions*
Falcons at Chargers -------> *Falcons*
Eagles at Cardinals -------> *Eagles*
Steelers at Raiders -------> *Steelers*
Texans at Broncos -------> *Texans*

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> *Ravens 24-21
*
Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> *Packers*


----------



## Buerhle

Thursday: 

Carolina

Sunday:

Indy
buffalo
jets
saints
bengals
lions
SF 
Chicago
Dallas
San Diego
Arizona
steelers
Houston

Night game : Pats 27 - 24

MNF
Seattle


----------



## Winds

Giants at *Panthers *

Sunday:

Bucs at *Cowboys*
Jaguars at *Colts*
Bills at *Browns* 
*Jets* at Dolphins
Chiefs at *Saints*
*Bengals* at Redskins
Rams at *Bears*
*49ers* at Vikings
*Lions* at Titans
Falcons at *Chargers*
*Eagles* at Cardinals
*Steelers *at Raiders
Texans at *Broncos*

Sunday Night:

Patriots at *Ravens* 31-20

Monday Night:

*Packers* at Seahawks


----------



## fonz

Giants at Panthers -------> Giants

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Redskins
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Patriots 24-20

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## AliBaba

Giants at *Panthers *

Sunday:

Bucs at *Cowboys*
Jaguars at *Colts*
Bills at *Browns* 
*Jets* at Dolphins
Chiefs at *Saints*
*Bengals* at Redskins
Rams at *Bears*
*49ers* at Vikings
*Lions* at Titans
Falcons at *Chargers*
Eagles at *Cardinals*
*Steelers *at Raiders
*Texans* at Broncos

Sunday Night:

Patriots at *Ravens* 24-21

Monday Night:

*Packers* at Seahawks


----------



## Cam1

Damn it Carolina >.>


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Damn it Carolina >.>


You're not alone, I also went with Carolina, I wanted to go for the underdog but sometimes that doesn't always work out, I almost thought they would get held to 0 but they got beat down, what was it? 37-7 I think


----------



## F1X3R

Ironpain said:


> You're not alone, I also went with Carolina, I wanted to go for the underdog but sometimes that doesn't always work out, I almost thought they would get held to 0 but they got beat down, what was it? 37-7 I think


I figured they'd be a decent underdog to take playing at home and with the Giants missing Bradshaw and Nicks, but noooo. And the Giants almost lost their first two games, so I thought it would at least be close.


----------



## anonymid

Wow, a lot of people picked the Panthers.


----------



## Cam1

I was expecting a shootout, but the Giants D actually looked decent - or Cam Newton has a bad night...both...


----------



## Xtraneous

Sunday: 

Bucs at Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Jaguars at Colts -------> Colts
Bills at Browns -------> Bills
Jets at Dolphins -------> Jets
Chiefs at Saints -------> Saints
Bengals at Redskins -------> Redskins
Rams at Bears -------> Bears
49ers at Vikings -------> 49ers
Lions at Titans -------> Lions
Falcons at Chargers -------> Chargers
Eagles at Cardinals -------> Eagles
Steelers at Raiders -------> Steelers
Texans at Broncos -------> Texans

Sunday Night:

Patriots at Ravens -------> Ravens 24-20

Monday Night:

Packers at Seahawks -------> Packers


----------



## fonz

Holy s**t - what happened to the Chargers? They were supposed to be the team that was fresher and the Falcons were supposed to be dead tired after playing the Monday night game last week then having a short turnaround on the other side of the country


----------



## Cam1

Holy freakin' upsets.


----------



## chantellabella

This all has been one big painful day. What's happening to the teams? I couldn't watch the Saints lose. I just walked away for the last 5 minutes. I thought I had them this week.


----------



## AliBaba

You guys aren't going to believe this but I was talking to my dad last Wednesday and I was telling him I had an overwhelming feeling that the Vikings were gonna beat the 49ers because:

A. It seemed to me like a classic "trap" game.
B. I don't think the Vikings are anywhere near as bad as everyone says they are.
C. They have the kind of team that provides somewhat of a match up problem for San Fran.

Of course I lack the strength of my convictions and picked the Niners. Feel free to call bull **** but I know the truth


----------



## BobtheBest

chantellabella said:


> This all has been one big painful day. What's happening to the teams? I couldn't watch the Saints lose. I just walked away for the last 5 minutes. I thought I had them this week.


Then they have to go to Green Bay next week. :no


----------



## Cam1

I was expecting the Saints to be an average 8-8, 9-7 team.... not this bad. Still early though.


----------



## Winds

A pathetic week from me, just pathetic. I didn't win any of the 4 o'clock games :lol Picks aside, the early games today were awesome, especially the Lions - Titans and Chiefs - Saints games.


----------



## fonz

Ravens 31-30 man,I've had an absolute shocker this time. Like 5-10 or something...


----------



## Cam1

I think the Pats may have touched Flacco once that entire game - and they didn't even knock him down when they did.


----------



## eyeguess

AliBaba said:


> You guys aren't going to believe this but I was talking to my dad last Wednesday and I was telling him I had an overwhelming feeling that the Vikings were gonna beat the 49ers because:
> 
> A. It seemed to me like a classic "trap" game.
> B. I don't think the Vikings are anywhere near as bad as everyone says they are.
> C. They have the kind of team that provides somewhat of a match up problem for San Fran.
> 
> Of course I lack the strength of my convictions and picked the Niners. Feel free to call bull **** but I know the truth


haha you should have stuck with them.

We also do these Pick'ems at work and I actually did go with the Vikings over the Niners... and I was mocked hard for it by everyone. Same stuff... trap game, Minnesota being a bit underrated, and I remember hearing a stat about the Niners really struggling whenever they play in Minnesota. But really it was a swing-for-the-fences pick where I knew everyone was taking SanFran, so I thought if Minnesota pulled out a win, that would really tip the scales in my favor.


----------



## Buerhle

Seahawks uniforms need to go


----------



## Cam1

Just scanning through the picks, not sure if anyone will even break 8-8 this week.


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> Just scanning through the picks, not sure if anyone will even break 8-8 this week.


I'm hanging my head in shame again this week.










I just can't believe the last three games.

Please don't make me put a bag on, Saints!! Please!


----------



## Cam1

LOL.


----------



## Cam1

Week 3 Results:

1. Whodey85: 9-7 *
2. Ufc: 8-8
2. Whir: 8-8
4. Ironpain: 7-9
4. MrQuiet76: 7-9
4. F1X3R: 7-9
7. Bobthebest: 6-10
7. AnimeV: 7-9
7. Alibaba: 7-9
7. Xtraneous: 7-9
11. Cam1: 5-11
11. Chantellabella: 5-11
11. Addictedtochaos: 5-11
11. Anonymid: 5-11
11. Eastwinds: 5-11
11. Fonz: 5-11


>.>


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 27-21 *
2. Anonymid: 25-23 *
3. Eastwinds: 25-23 *
4. Cam1: 25-23
4. MrQuiet76: 25-23 
6. Bobthebest: 24-24
6. AnimeV: 24-24
6. Ufc: 24-24
6. Whir: 24-24
10. Xtraneous: 23-25
11. Addictedtochaos: 22-26
11. Fonz: 22-26
11. Alibaba: 22-26
11. F1X3R: 22-26
15. Chantellabella: 21-27
15. Ironpain: 21-27
17. TristianS: 9-7


----------



## fonz

And the Packers lose as well,just to put more salt in the wounds. Laughably bad this week...


----------



## Cam1

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> Patriots
Panthers @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions -----> Lions
Titans @ Texans -----> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets -----> 49ers
Seahawks @ Rams -----> Seahawks
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos -----> Broncos
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Saints @ Packers -----> Packers
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> Redskins

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> Eagles 34-27

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> Cowboys


----------



## Buerhle

fonz said:


> And the Packers lose as well,just to put more salt in the wounds. Laughably bad this week...


That wasn't right.


----------



## WhoDey85

Browns @ Ravens -----> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> Patriots
Panthers @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions -----> Lions
Titans @ Texans -----> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets -----> 49ers
Seahawks @ Rams -----> Seahawks
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos -----> Broncos
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Saints @ Packers -----> Packers
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> Giants 35-27

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> Cowboys


----------



## BobtheBest

Thursday:

Browns @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> *Patriots*
Panthers @ Falcons -----> *Panthers*
Vikings @ Lions -----> *Vikings*
Titans @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> *Chargers*
49ers @ Jets -----> *Jets*
Seahawks @ Rams -----> *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> *Bengals*
Raiders @ Broncos -----> *Broncos*
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Packers -----> *Saints*
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> *Redskins*

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> *Giants, 31-14*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Cowboys -----> *Bears*


----------



## BobtheBest

chantellabella said:


> I'm hanging my head in shame again this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe the last three games.
> 
> Please don't make me put a bag on, Saints!! Please!


Give them another chance, at least for this week. Saints, PLEASE win and beat the Packers on my birthday weekend! :afr


----------



## Xtraneous

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> Patriots
Panthers @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions -----> Lions
Titans @ Texans -----> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets -----> 49ers
Seahawks @ Rams -----> Seahawks
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos -----> Broncos
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Saints @ Packers -----> Packers
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> Redskins
Giants @ Eagles -----> Giants 31 - 17

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> Bears


----------



## Buerhle

Week 4

Thurs. night.
Browns @ Ravens ---> Ravens

Sunday
Pats @ Bills ----> Bills
Panthers @ Falcons ---> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions ---> Lions
titans @ Texans ---> Texans
Sd @ KC. ----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets --->. 49ers
Seattle @ Rams ---> Seattle
bengals @ Jags ---> Bengals
Raiders @ Denver ---> Denver
Miami @ Arizona ---> Arizona
Saints @ Gb ----> Packers
Redskins @ Bucs ----> Redskins

Sunday night NYG @ Eagles ---> NYG 42-10

MNF Bears @ Dallas ---> Cowboys


----------



## ufc

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> Patriots 
Panthers @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions -----> Lions
Titans @ Texans -----> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets -----> 49ers
Seahawks @ Rams -----> Seahawks
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos -----> Raiders
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Saints @ Packers -----> Packers
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> Redskins
Giants @ Eagles -----> Giants 31-17

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> Cowboys


----------



## MrQuiet76

Hey what happened to my asterisk?? I thought I won week 2


----------



## chantellabella

Ok. Here goes. I'm still getting help from the two 80 year old ladies. We didn't do so well last week.

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ *Ravens *-----> Ravens
Sunday:

*Patriots* @ Bills -----> Patriots
Panthers @ *Falcons* -----> Falcons
*Vikings* @ Lions -----> Vikings
Titans @ *Texans *-----> Texans
Chargers @ *Chiefs* -----> Chiefs
49ers @ *Jets* -----> Jets
Seahawks @ *Rams* -----> Rams
Bengals @ *Jaguars *-----> Jaguars
*Raiders* @ Broncos -----> Raiders
Dolphins @ *Cardinals* -----> Cardinals
*Saints* @ Packers -----> Saints (yes I know it's a long shot, but I just have to believe)
Redskins @ *Buccaneers* -----> Buccaneers

Sunday Night: 
*Giants* @ Eagles -----> Giants 27 Eagles 24

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Cowboys *-----> Cowboys


----------



## F1X3R

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens ----->* Ravens
* 
Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> *Patriots*
Panthers @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Vikings @ Lions -----> *Lions*
Titans @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> *Chiefs*
49ers @ Jets -----> *49ers*
Seahawks @ Rams -----> *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> *Bengals*
Raiders @ Broncos -----> *Broncos*
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> *Redskins*

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles ----->* Giants* 28-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Cowboys -----> *Bears*


----------



## Winds

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ *Ravens*

Sunday:

*Patriots* @ Bills
Panthers @ *Falcons*
Vikings @ *Lions*
Titans @ *Texans*
Chargers @ *Chiefs*
*49ers* @ Jets
*Seahawks* @ Rams
*Bengals* @ Jaguars
Raiders @ *Broncos*
Dolphins @ *Cardinals*
Saints @ *Packers*
*Redskins* @ Buccaneers

Sunday Night:

Giants @ *Eagles* 27-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Cowboys*


----------



## MrQuiet76

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> Ravens

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> Patriots
Panthers @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Vikings @ Lions -----> Lions
Titans @ Texans -----> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> Chargers
49ers @ Jets -----> 49ers
Seahawks @ Rams -----> Seahawks
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos -----> Raiders
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Saints @ Packers -----> Packers
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> Bucs

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> Giants 24-14

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> Cowboys


----------



## addictedtochaos

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> *Patriots*
Panthers @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Vikings @ Lions -----> *Lions*
Titans @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> *Chargers*
49ers @ Jets -----> *49ers*
Seahawks @ Rams -----> *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> *Bengals*
Raiders @ Broncos -----> *Broncos*
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> *Redskins*

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> *Giants *34-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Cowboys -----> *Cowboys*


----------



## anonymid

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> RAVENS

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> PATRIOTS
Panthers @ Falcons -----> FALCONS
Vikings @ Lions -----> LIONS
Titans @ Texans -----> TEXANS
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> CHARGERS
49ers @ Jets -----> NINERS
Seahawks @ Rams -----> SEAHAWKS
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> BENGALS
Raiders @ Broncos -----> BRONCOS
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> DOLPHINS
Saints @ Packers -----> PACKERS
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> REDSKINS

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> GIANTS (27-21)

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys -----> COWBOYS


----------



## fonz

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills -----> *Patriots*
Panthers @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Vikings @ Lions -----> *Lions*
Titans @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----> *Chargers*
49ers @ Jets -----> *49ers*
Seahawks @ Rams -----> *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Jaguars -----> *Bengals*
Raiders @ Broncos -----> *Broncos*
Dolphins @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Redskins @ Buccaneers -----> *Redskins*

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -----> *Giants 28-14*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Cowboys -----> *Cowboys*


----------



## AliBaba

Week 4 Picks

Thursday Night:

Browns @ *Ravens*

Sunday:

*Patriots* @ Bills
Panthers @ *Falcons*
*Vikings* @ Lions
Titans @ *Texans*
Chargers @ *Chiefs*
*49ers* @ Jets
*Seahawks* @ Rams
*Bengals* @ Jaguars
Raiders @ *Broncos*
Dolphins @ *Cardinals*
Saints @ *Packers*
*Redskins* @ Buccaneers

Sunday Night:

Giants @ *Eagles* 26-21

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Cowboys*

In Memoriam (August 2012-September 2012)


----------



## Cam1

Ref's are back! Ali Baba, thanks for not making me the only Eagles picker lol.


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> Ref's are back! Ali Baba, thanks for not making me the only Eagles picker lol.


Yep. After hearing that, I'm wondering if I should have stayed with my Saints. Is it too late to change my pick to the Saints? I really want to have faith.


----------



## Cam1

chantellabella said:


> Yep. After hearing that, I'm wondering if I should have stayed with my Saints. Is it too late to change my pick to the Saints? I really want to have faith.


As long as you do it before kickoff Sunday


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> As long as you do it before kickoff Sunday


Cool! Editing now.


----------



## CWe

Im already late i guess! but iam doing this pick'ems on another website. Why am i always late! i wanted to join this.


----------



## CWe

*Week 4 Picks

*49ers over Jets
Chargers over Chiefs
Falcons over Panthers
Bills over Patriots
Rams over Seahawks
Texans over Titans
Vikings over Lions
Bengals over Jaguars
Cardinals over Dolphins
Raiders over Broncos
Buccaneers over Redskins
Packers over Saints
Eagles over Giants
Bears over Cowgirls


----------



## Ironpain

Sunday:

Patriots @ Bills- Patriots
Panthers @ Falcons- Falcons
Vikings @ Lions- Vikings
Titans @ Texans Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs Chiefs
49ers @ Jets Jets.
Seahawks @ Rams Seahwaks
Bengals @ Jaguars Bengals
Raiders @ Broncos Broncos
Dolphins @ Cardinals Cardinals
Saints @ Packers- Saints
Redskins @ Buccaneers Redskins

Sunday Night:

Giants @ Eagles- Big Blue Giants

Monday Night: 

Bears @ Cowboys- Bears.


----------



## Cam1

Eagles


----------



## chantellabella

Can the Saints just call in sick for the rest of the season? That was so painful.


----------



## Cam1

Week 4 Results: 

1. Cam1: 12-3 *
1. Alibaba: 12-3 *
1. Xtraneous: 12-3 *
4. F1X3R: 11-4
4. Eastwinds: 11-4
4. Addictedtochaos: 11-4
4. Fonz: 11-4
4. CWE: 11-4
9. Whodey85: 10-5
9. Bobthebest: 10-5
9. Whir: 10-5
9. Ufc: 10-5
9. Anonymid: 10-5
14. Mrquiet76: 9-6
14. Ironpain: 9-6
16. Chantellabella: 7-8


----------



## 50piecesteve

Cam1 said:


> Week 4 Results:
> 
> 1. Cam1: 12-3 *
> 1. Alibaba: 12-3 *
> 1. Xtraneous: 12-3 *
> 4. F1X3R: 11-4
> 4. Eastwinds: 11-4
> 4. Addictedtochaos: 11-4
> 4. Fonz: 11-4
> 4. CWE: 11-4
> 9. Whodey85: 10-5
> 9. Bobthebest: 10-5
> 9. Whir: 10-5
> 9. Ufc: 10-5
> 9. Anonymid: 10-5
> 14. Mrquiet76: 9-6
> 14. Ironpain: 9-6
> 16. Chantellabella: 7-8


hey can i get in on this or is it to late? for week 5?


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 37-26 *
1. Cam1: 37-26 *
3. Eastwinds: 36-37 *
4. Xtraneous: 35-28 *
4. Anonymid: 35-28 *
6. MrQuiet76: 34-29 *
6. Alibaba: 34-29 *
8. Bobthebest: 34-29
8. Whir: 34-29
8. Ufc: 34-29
11. F1X3R: 33-30
11. Addictedtochaos: 33-30
11. Fonz: 33-30
14. Ironpain: 30-33
15. Chantellabella: 28-35
16. CWE: 11-4


----------



## Cam1

50piecesteve said:


> hey can i get in on this or is it to late? for week 5?


For week 5 sure.


----------



## fonz

Damn those Cowboys - never NEVER put money on those guys,the only thing predictable about them is they will be unpredictable


----------



## Cam1

fonz said:


> Damn those Cowboys - never NEVER put money on those guys,the only thing predictable about them is they will be unpredictable


Yep, they know how to lose with style.


----------



## Cam1

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Saints 30-27

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## Cam1

Picking the Saints for the first time this year


----------



## BobtheBest

Cam1 said:


> Picking the Saints for the first time this year


For the first time this year, I wont :teeth

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> *Cardinals*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Giants ------> *Giants*
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Colts ------> *Packers*
Eagles @ Steelers ------> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Redskins ------> *Falcons*
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> *Seahawks*
Bears @ Jaguars ------> *Bears*
Bills @ 49ers ------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Patriots ------> *Patriots*
Titans @ Vikings ------> *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> *Chargers, 38-35*

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> *Texans*


----------



## 50piecesteve

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> *Rams*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Giants ------> *Giants*
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Colts ------> *Packers*
Eagles @ Steelers ------> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Redskins ------> *Redskins*
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> *Panthers*
Bears @ Jaguars ------> *Bears*
Bills @ 49ers ------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Patriots ------> *Patriots*
Titans @ Vikings ------> *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> *Saints 31-17*

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> *Texans all day and all year
*


----------



## F1X3R

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> *Cardinals*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Giants ------> *Giants*
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Colts ------> *Packers*
Eagles @ Steelers ------> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Redskins ------> *Falcons*
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> *Panthers*
Bears @ Jaguars ------> *Bears*
Bills @ 49ers ------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Patriots ------>* Broncos*
Titans @ Vikings ------> *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> *Saints* 35-20

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> *Texans*


----------



## ufc

Week 5 Picks:

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Cardinals
Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Saints 35-18
Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans

Oh by the way, love the avitar 50piecesteve


----------



## Xtraneous

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Saints 24 - 13

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Whodey85: 37-26 *
> 1. Cam1: 37-26 *
> 3. Eastwinds: 36-37 *
> 4. Xtraneous: 35-28 *
> 4. Anonymid: 35-28 *
> 6. MrQuiet76: 34-29 *
> 6. Alibaba: 34-29 *
> 8. Bobthebest: 34-29
> 8. Whir: 34-29
> 8. Ufc: 34-29
> 11. F1X3R: 33-30
> 11. Addictedtochaos: 33-30
> 11. Fonz: 33-30
> 14. Ironpain: 30-33
> 15. Chantellabella: 28-35
> 16. CWE: 11-4


I told my two 80 year old informants that they need to step it up.  They're having so much fun though doing the picks, so I'll just stick with them next week also. Let's see if they can do a come back. I'll post my picks later in the week.

Thanks, Cam. This has not only been fun, but it's given a homebound 80 year old and her friend, something fun to look forward to each week. Very cool!


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> Picking the Saints for the first time this year


----------



## Winds

Cam1 said:


> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Whodey85: 37-26 *
> 1. Cam1: 37-26 *
> *3. Eastwinds: 36-37 **
> 4. Xtraneous: 35-28 *
> 4. Anonymid: 35-28 *
> 6. MrQuiet76: 34-29 *
> 6. Alibaba: 34-29 *
> 8. Bobthebest: 34-29
> 8. Whir: 34-29
> 8. Ufc: 34-29
> 11. F1X3R: 33-30
> 11. Addictedtochaos: 33-30
> 11. Fonz: 33-30
> 14. Ironpain: 30-33
> 15. Chantellabella: 28-35
> 16. CWE: 11-4


36-27?


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Rams (what the heck) 

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Saints 38-28

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## Cam1

chantellabella said:


> I told my two 80 year old informants that they need to step it up.  They're having so much fun though doing the picks, so I'll just stick with them next week also. Let's see if they can do a come back. I'll post my picks later in the week.
> 
> Thanks, Cam. This has not only been fun, but it's given a homebound 80 year old and her friend, something fun to look forward to each week. Very cool!


That's really cool. Glad you three are enjoying it


----------



## Cam1

EastWinds said:


> 36-27?


Oops lol. Fixed.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Rams

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Chargers 31-24

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> CARDINALS

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> RAVENS
Browns @ Giants ------> GIANTS
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> BENGALS
Packers @ Colts ------> PACKERS
Eagles @ Steelers ------> STEELERS
Falcons @ Redskins ------> FALCONS
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> SEAHAWKS
Bears @ Jaguars ------> BEARS
Bills @ 49ers ------> NINERS
Broncos @ Patriots ------> PATRIOTS
Titans @ Vikings ------> VIKINGS

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> SAINTS (28-24)

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> TEXANS


----------



## Zeppelin

Can I get in this for the next week? I know I won't win, but just for fun?


----------



## chantellabella

The 80 year old ladies seemed to have stepped up their game this week. I think I have a good shot at rising from the bottom. 

And Bob? Bob? No Saints?

I really think the Saints should just call in sick this season, but I think we're getting madder. We need our fire back. Geaux Who Dats!

*Week 5 picks*

*Cardinals* @ Rams ------> Cardinals

Sunday:

*Ravens* @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ *Giants* ------> Giants
Dolphins @ *Bengals* ------> Bengals
*Packers* @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ *Steelers* ------> Steelers
*Falcons *@ Redskins ------> Falcons
*Seahawks* @ Panthers ------> Seahawks
*Bears *@ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ *49ers* ------> 49ers
Broncos @ *Patriots* ------> Patriots
Titans @ *Vikings* ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ *Saints* ------> Saints 27-24

Monday Night:

*Texans* @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## fonz

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Saints 27-21

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## CWe

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Bengals
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Chargers

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## Winds

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

*Cardinals* @ Rams

Sunday:

*Ravens* @ Chiefs
Browns @ *Giants*
Dolphins @ *Bengals*
*Packers* @ Colts
Eagles @ *Steelers* 
*Falcons* @ Redskins
Seahawks @ *Panthers*
*Bears* @ Jaguars
Bills @* 49ers *
*Broncos* @ Patriots
Titans @ *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ *Saints* 34-27

Monday Night:

*Texans* @ Jets


----------



## AliBaba

Cam1 said:


> Ref's are back! Ali Baba, thanks for not making me the only Eagles picker lol.


Great minds think alike eh? I briefly considered picking them again this week but I just can't do it:

*Week 5 Picks:*

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ *Rams*

Sunday:

*Ravens* @ Chiefs
Browns @ *Giants*
Dolphins @ *Bengals*
*Packers* @ Colts
Eagles @ *Steelers* 
Falcons @ *Redskins*
*Seahawks* @ Panthers
*Bears* @ Jaguars
Bills @* 49ers *
Broncos @ *Patriots*
Titans @ *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ *Saints* 31-21

Monday Night:

*Texans* @ Jets


----------



## Cam1

Had originally picked the Rams but changed to Cardinals right after.. dang lol.


----------



## Xtraneous

9 sacks. lol.


----------



## CWe

Wow! it's weird, i was switching between arizona and st. louis until the game started! i knew i should have stuck with the Rams! f----!.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> Had originally picked the Rams but changed to Cardinals right after.. dang lol.


Same here man! what made you switch? for me it was arizona's 4-0 record lol


----------



## Cam1

CWe said:


> Same here man! what made you switch? for me it was arizona's 4-0 record lol


I just couldn't see Arizona going to 5-0 with no run game and Kevin Kolb. Also couldn't see the Rams beating them though....


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> I just couldn't see Arizona going to 5-0 with no run game and Kevin Kolb. Also couldn't see the Rams beating them though....


Wish i knew football as well as you do! i dont look at all those details, i just watch lol


----------



## CWe

Hey Cam, ive been doing this Pick'ems on another website since week 1 and i didnt even look at these forums until now so i was wondering if you could put my record to 34-30 since i pick the cardinals. 

Thanks Man.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> *Standings*
> 
> 1. Whodey85: 37-26 *
> 1. Cam1: 37-26 *
> 3. Eastwinds: 36-37 *
> 4. Xtraneous: 35-28 *
> 4. Anonymid: 35-28 *
> 6. MrQuiet76: 34-29 *
> 6. Alibaba: 34-29 *
> 8. Bobthebest: 34-29
> 8. Whir: 34-29
> 8. Ufc: 34-29
> 11. F1X3R: 33-30
> 11. Addictedtochaos: 33-30
> 11. Fonz: 33-30
> 14. Ironpain: 30-33
> 15. Chantellabella: 28-35
> 16. CWE: 11-4


For this week I should be 34-29 but i guess it dont matter cause were moving onto week 5.


----------



## IcedOver

Is it too late to join to make the weekly picks?


----------



## addictedtochaos

Thursday Night:

Cardinals @ Rams ------> Forgot to get my picks in on time for this one, but I would have got it wrong.

Sunday:

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Giants ------> *Giants*
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Colts ------> *Packers*
Eagles @ Steelers ------> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Redskins ------> *Falcons*
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> *Panthers*
Bears @ Jaguars ------> *Bears*
Bills @ 49ers ------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Patriots ------> *Patriots*
Titans @ Vikings ------> *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> *Chargers* 35-24

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> *Texans*


----------



## Ironpain

Ravens @ Chiefs ------> Ravens
Browns @ Giants ------> Giants
Dolphins @ Bengals ------> Dolphins
Packers @ Colts ------> Packers
Eagles @ Steelers ------> Steelers
Falcons @ Redskins ------> Red Skins
Seahawks @ Panthers ------> SeaHawks
Bears @ Jaguars ------> Bears
Bills @ 49ers ------> 49ers
Broncos @ Patriots ------> Patriots (Go Patriots) :clap:clap:clap
Titans @ Vikings ------> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Chargers @ Saints ------> Chargers 21-15

Monday Night:

Texans @ Jets ------> Texans


----------



## Cam1

CWe said:


> Hey Cam, ive been doing this Pick'ems on another website since week 1 and i didnt even look at these forums until now so i was wondering if you could put my record to 34-30 since i pick the cardinals.
> 
> Thanks Man.


Sure just screenshot it and post it here.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> Sure just screenshot it and post it here.


No i mean, can you just put my record into the standings? cause all be doing the pick'ems on here too. I cant screen shot cause i dont know how.


----------



## Buerhle

bengals
Giants
Packers
eagles
Falcons
Ravens
Bears
Seahawks
49ers
Patriots
Vikings
Chargers 38 - 35
Texans


----------



## Cam1

Gonna enjoy this Jets beat down so much.


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Gonna enjoy this Jets beat down so much.


I'm actually watching the Orioles Yankees game right now but I agree, I may just switch over, I'm with you, Orioles are up 2-1 so far, it be a miracle if both the Orioles and The Texans both end up winning tonight. The Jets will collapse all on their own and it will be epic. hope the Yankees collapse as well :boogie:boogie. Love it.


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> I'm actually watching the Orioles Yankees game right now but I agree, I may just switch over, I'm with you, Orioles are up 2-1 so far, it be a miracle if both the Orioles and The Texans both end up winning tonight. The Jets will collapse all on their own and it will be epic. hope the Yankees collapse as well :boogie:boogie. Love it.


Flipping between channels here, good to see the O's tie it up.


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Flipping between channels here, good to see the O's tie it up.


Even better to see them win :clap:clap, I'll be shocked and happy if they knock out the Yankees, which at this time is wishful thinking at best but we can dare to dream  oh and it was just as good seeing the Texans beat the Jets who are suppose to face The Patriots sometime this month, Texans were just getting them ready for the beat down they will take from The Patriots so cannot wait to see that game. Mark Sanchez is a better quarterback than Tom Brady, said NO ONE EVER.


----------



## Cam1

Will update standings tonight, lots of school stuff.


----------



## Cam1

*Week 6 Picks*

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buc's
Colts @ Jets -----> Colts
Bengals @ Browns -----> Browns
Lions @ Eagles -----> Lions
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Rams
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Redskins

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Texans 31-28

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

So many games this week that could go either way. Should be fun


----------



## Ironpain

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buc's
Colts @ Jets -----> Colts (Please beat them Colts) 
Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals 
Lions @ Eagles -----> Eagles 
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Rams
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots clap:clap, Go PATS) 
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Texans 31-26

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> Week 6 Picks
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buc's
> Colts @ Jets -----> Colts (Please beat them Colts)
> Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals
> Lions @ Eagles -----> Eagles
> Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
> Rams @ Dolphins -----> Rams
> Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
> Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
> Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots clap:clap, Go PATS)
> Giants @ 49ers -----> Giants
> Vikings @ Redskins -----> Vikings
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Packers @ Texans -----> Texans 31-26
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


Pat's fan? Nice


----------



## Buerhle

Cam1 said:


> So many games this week that could go either way. Should be fun


I was just thinking that, looking at yr picks. It going 2 b hard.


----------



## BobtheBest

*Week 6 Picks*

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> *Buccaneers*
Colts @ Jets -----> *Colts*
Bengals @ Browns -----> *Bengals*
Lions @ Eagles -----> *Eagles*
Raiders @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Rams @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*
Bills @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Giants @ 49ers -----> *Giants*
Vikings @ Redskins -----> *Vikings*

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> *Texans,* *27-24 *

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> *Broncos*


----------



## Xtraneous

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Bucs
Colts @ Jets -----> Jets
Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals
Lions @ Eagles -----> Lions
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Rams
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Packers 27 - 20 

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Pat's fan? Nice


Tom Brady is my favorite. I didn't get to see Sunday's game but I heard Steven Ridley rushed for 151 yards & 1 TD on 28 carries?Stevan Ridley is nominated for the NFL FedEx Ground Player of the Week! Wes Welker had 13 catches, Patriots ran for 200 yards for the 2nd Straight week. :boogie:boogie, Sure am man. Pats all the way baby.


----------



## Cam1

Week 5 Results: 

1. Chantellabella: 11-3 *
1. Anonymid: 11-3 *
1. Whodey85: 11-3 *
1. Alibaba: 11-3
5. Cam1: 10-4
5. Bobthebest: 10-4
5. 50piecesteve: 10-4
5. Ufc: 10-4
5. Xtraneous: 10-4
5. MrQuiet76: 10-4
5. Fonz: 10-4
5. Ironpain: 10-4
13. F1X3R: 9-5
13. Eastwinds: 9-5
13. CWe: 9-5
13. Addictedtochaos: 9-5
13. Whir: 9-5


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 48-29 **
2. Cam1: 47-30 *
3. Anonymid: 46-31 **
4. Alibaba: 45-32 **
5. Eastwinds: 45-32 *
5. Xtraneous: 45-32 *
7. MrQuiet76: 44-33 *
8. Ufc: 44-33
8. Bobthebest: 44-33
10. Whir: 43-34
10. Fonz: 43-34
12. F1X3R: 42-35
12. Addictedtochaos: 42-35
14. Ironpain: 40-37
15. Chantellabella: 39-38 *
16. CWE: 20-9
17. 50piecesteve: 10-4


----------



## BobtheBest

Cam1 said:


> Week 5 Results:
> 
> 1. Chantellabella: 11-3 *
> 1. Anonymid: 11-3 *
> 1. Whodey85: 11-3 *
> 1. Alibaba: 11-3
> 5. Cam1: 10-4
> 5. Bobthebest: 10-4
> 5. 50piecesteve: 10-4
> 5. Ufc: 10-4
> 5. Xtraneous: 10-4
> 5. MrQuiet76: 10-4
> 5. Fonz: 10-4
> 5. Ironpain: 10-4
> 13. F1X3R: 9-5
> 13. Eastwinds: 9-5
> 13. CWe: 9-5
> 13. Addictedtochaos: 9-5
> 13. Whir: 9-5


Dang it. If only I stayed with my team, I'd have an asterisk too. When I want em to win, they lose...but when I pick em to lose, they somehow win. :um


----------



## fonz

Has anyone picked the right score for SNF yet?


----------



## chantellabella

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

*Steelers *@ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday:

Chiefs @ *Buccaneers* -----> Buccaneers
*Colts* @ Jets -----> Colts
*Bengals* @ Browns -----> Bengals
Lions @ *Eagles* -----> Eagles
Raiders @ *Falcons *-----> Falcons
*Rams* @ Dolphins -----> Rams
Cowboys @ *Ravens* -----> Ravens
Bills @ *Cardinals* -----> Cardinals
*Patriots* @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
*Giants* @ 49ers -----> Giants
*Vikings* @ Redskins -----> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Packers @ *Texans* -----> Texans, 31- 27

Monday Night:

Broncos @ *Chargers* -----> Chargers


----------



## WhoDey85

Bob, you should pick them to lose every week then. (so they really win) 



Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Colts @ Jets -----> Jets
Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals
Lions @ Eagles -----> Eagles
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Redskins 

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Packers 35-27

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


----------



## Buerhle

Week 6

Thurs.

Pitt @ tenn --> Steelers

Sunday

Oak @ Atlanta --> Falcons
Dallas @ Balt --> Ravens
rams @ Miami --> Dolphins
Detroit @ Eagles --> Lions
Cinn @ Clev --> Bengals
Indy @ Jets --> Colts
KC @ Tampa --> Tampa
Pats @ Seattle --> Seattle
Bills @ Cards --> Bills
Vikings @ Redskins --> Vikings
Giants @ SF --> SF

GB @ Houston --> Packers 31-29

MNF 
broncos @ SD --> Broncos


----------



## MrQuiet76

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Colts @ Jets -----> Colts
Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals
Lions @ Eagles -----> Lions
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Vikings 

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Packers 24-17

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Chargers


----------



## F1X3R

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> *Buccaneers*
Colts @ Jets -----> *Colts*
Bengals @ Browns -----> *Bengals*
Lions @ Eagles ----->* Lions*
Raiders @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Rams @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Cowboys @ Ravens ----->* Ravens*
Bills @ Cardinals ----->* Bills*
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> *Patriots*
Giants @ 49ers -----> *49ers*
Vikings @ Redskins -----> *Redskins *

Sunday Night:

Packers @ *Texans* -----> *Texans* 31-20

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers ----->* Broncos*


----------



## ufc

Steelers @ Titans -----> Steelers

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Colts @ Jets -----> Colts
Bengals @ Browns -----> Bengals
Lions @ Eagles -----> Lions
Raiders @ Falcons -----> Falcons
Rams @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Bills @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> Patriots
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> Vikings

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> Packers 28-24

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> Broncos


----------



## anonymid

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> STEELERS

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> CHIEFS
Colts @ Jets -----> COLTS
Bengals @ Browns -----> BENGALS
Lions @ Eagles -----> EAGLES
Raiders @ Falcons -----> FALCONS
Rams @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> RAVENS
Bills @ Cardinals -----> CARDINALS
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> PATRIOTS
Giants @ 49ers -----> NINERS
Vikings @ Redskins -----> VIKINGS

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> TEXANS (24-21)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> BRONCOS


----------



## AliBaba

For the record this is the first time since 12/19/10 that I haven't picked the Packers:

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

*Steelers* @ Titans

Sunday:

Chiefs @ *Buccaneers* 
Colts @ *Jets *
Bengals @ *Browns *
Lions @ *Eagles *
Raiders @ *Falcons *
Rams @ *Dolphins* 
Cowboys @ *Ravens *
Bills @ *Cardinals* 
*Patriots* @ Seahawks 
Giants @ *49ers *
Vikings @ *Redskins *

Sunday Night:

Packers @ *Texans *(20-17)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ *Chargers *


----------



## CWe

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> STEELERS

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> BUCCANEERS
Colts @ Jets -----> JETS
Bengals @ Browns -----> BROWNS
Lions @ Eagles -----> EAGLES
Raiders @ Falcons -----> FALCONS
Rams @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> COWBOYS
Bills @ Cardinals -----> CARDINALS
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> PATRIOTS
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ERS
Vikings @ Redskins -----> VIKINGS

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> PACKERS

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> BRONCOS


----------



## Cam1

CWe said:


> Week 6 Picks
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Steelers @ Titans -----> STEELERS
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> BUCCANEERS
> Colts @ Jets -----> JETS
> Bengals @ Browns -----> BROWNS
> Lions @ Eagles -----> EAGLES
> Raiders @ Falcons -----> FALCONS
> Rams @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
> Cowboys @ Ravens -----> COWBOYS
> Bills @ Cardinals -----> CARDINALS
> Patriots @ Seahawks -----> PATRIOTS
> Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ERS
> Vikings @ Redskins -----> VIKINGS
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Packers @ Texans -----> PACKERS
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chargers -----> BRONCOS


OHHH yeah, will have your record fixed for next week


----------



## Winds

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

*Steelers* @ Titans

Sunday:

Chiefs @ *Buccaneers*
Colts @ *Jets*
*Bengals* @ Browns
Lions @* Eagles *
Raiders @ *Falcons*
Rams @ *Dolphins*
Cowboys @ *Ravens*
*Bills* @ Cardinals
*Patriots* @ Seahawks
Giants @ *49ers*
*Vikings* @ Redskins

Sunday Night:

*Packers* @ Texans 31-23

Monday Night:

*Broncos *@ Chargers


----------



## fonz

Week 6 Picks

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Titans -----> STEELERS

Sunday: 

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> BUCCANEERS
Colts @ Jets -----> JETS
Bengals @ Browns -----> BENGALS
Lions @ Eagles -----> EAGLES
Raiders @ Falcons -----> FALCONS
Rams @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> RAVENS
Bills @ Cardinals -----> CARDINALS
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> PATRIOTS
Giants @ 49ers -----> 49ers
Vikings @ Redskins -----> VIKINGS

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> TEXANS (28-17)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> BRONCOS


----------



## Cam1

As usual we're all off to a great start LOL.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Man, this is two weeks in a row that I haven't gotten my picks in on time for the Thursday night game but thankfully like last week it is a game I would've gotten wrong anyway.

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Buccaneers -----> *Buccaneers*
Colts @ Jets -----> *Jets* (as much as I hate to pick them)
Bengals @ Browns -----> *Bengals*
Lions @ Eagles -----> *Eagles*
Raiders @ Falcons -----> *Falcons*
Rams @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Cowboys @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*
Bills @ Cardinals -----> *Cardinals*
Patriots @ Seahawks -----> *Patriots*
Giants @ 49ers -----> *49ers*
Vikings @ Redskins -----> *Redskins*

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Texans -----> *Texans* (34-24)

Monday Night:

Broncos @ Chargers -----> *Broncos*


----------



## BobtheBest

Cam1 said:


> As usual we're all off to a great start LOL.


LOL, no one picked the Titans.


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> OHHH yeah, will have your record fixed for next week


Appreciate that cam, iam now 43-35


----------



## CWe

BobtheBest said:


> LOL, no one picked the Titans.


haha! i don't feel as bad for picking pitt and losing! cause theres plenty of others who did the same.


----------



## BobtheBest

CWe said:


> haha! i don't feel as bad for picking pitt and losing! cause theres plenty of others who did the same.


Haha, I picked Pittsburgh to win it as well.


----------



## Xtraneous

wickedlovely said:


> blahblah i love tim tebow blahblah


Tell your team to step it up. 

The titans... really?


----------



## Cam1

CWe said:


> haha! i don't feel as bad for picking pitt and losing! cause theres plenty of others who did the same.


Same, cause seeing Pitt lose satisfies me just as much as getting a pick right


----------



## CWe

Cam1 said:


> Same, cause seeing Pitt lose satisfies me just as much as getting a pick right


Haha! i see you dislike the steelers huh?.... there ok i guess. Big Ben is clutch!


----------



## Ironpain

Breaking news.. Orchard Park, NY
The Buffalo Bills practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Chan Gailey immediately suspended practice and called in Police and Federal Investigators. 

After a complete analysis, the FBI forensics experts determined that the unknown white substance was in fact the goal line! Practice resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again this year....


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> Breaking news.. Orchard Park, NY
> The Buffalo Bills practice was delayed nearly two hours today after a player reported finding an unknown white powdery substance on the practice field. Head coach Chan Gailey immediately suspended practice and called in Police and Federal Investigators.
> 
> After a complete analysis, the FBI forensics experts determined that the unknown white substance was in fact the goal line! Practice resumed after special agents decided the team was unlikely to encounter the substance again this year....


That's not fair. Their defense will find that line at least 50 more times this year.


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> That's not fair. Their defense will find that line at least 50 more times this year.


They are the only one's who will lol. Ryan Fitzpatrick threw down his helmet in frustration and that too was intercepted .


----------



## Cam1

Browns <3


----------



## BobtheBest

I don't know why I picked the Seahawks, guess I was lucky there lol.


----------



## Ironpain

What the? The Bills won and The Patriots lost, :afr What in the blue hell, how is that even possible, what kind of Twilight Zone did I step into. God the Patriots D was horrendous, holy smokes, I really thought they had picked it up against that Ryan guy from Seattle. 

Spikes and Wilfork started out with two big sacks against Wilson, they looked strong going out but than the O line just lost it, the left side was the weakest, they opened up that wide open space for Wilson's touch down. Hernandez came back and got himself a touch down, Welker got a touchdown like I knew he would but than Brady started getting flustered and started throwing the ball away. 

Brandon Lloyd what a catch, Deja Vu, reminded me of the Superman catch that was made 3 weeks ago I think, if he had just gotten open on the left he would have had wide open space to run, The Patriots though threw away a 23-10 lead but all evening their D fell apart on them. Tom Brady was just having a rough night. To make matters even worse and even more embarrassing. THE BROWNS WON. THE BROWNS. 

They won and we lost but congrats to The Browns it's about time. 

I think almost all my picks this week were wrong, I seriously choked this week. Pats have a chance to redeem themselves against the Jets next week. 

PATRIOT LOUD PATRIOT PROUD:clap:clap


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> What the? The Bills won and The Patriots lost, :afr What in the blue hell, how is that even possible, what kind of Twilight Zone did I step into. God the Patriots D was horrendous, holy smokes, I really thought they had picked it up against that Ryan guy from Seattle.
> 
> Spikes and Wilfork started out with two big sacks against Wilson, they looked strong going out but than the O line just lost it, the left side was the weakest, they opened up that wide open space for Wilson's touch down. Hernandez came back and got himself a touch down, Welker got a touchdown like I knew he would but than Brady started getting flustered and started throwing the ball away.
> 
> Brandon Lloyd what a catch, Deja Vu, reminded me of the Superman catch that was made 3 weeks ago I think, if he had just gotten open on the left he would have had wide open space to run, The Patriots though threw away a 23-10 lead but all evening their D fell apart on them. Tom Brady was just having a rough night.
> 
> I think almost all my picks this week were wrong, I seriously choked this week. Pats have a chance to redeem themselves against the Jets next week.
> 
> PATRIOT LOUD PATRIOT PROUD:clap:clap


Mccourty, Chung, and Arrington are painful to watch. Rest of the D has been pretty solid.


----------



## Xtraneous

Man **** my picks.


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Mccourty, Chung, and Arrington are painful to watch. Rest of the D has been pretty solid.


They seriously need to consider getting rid of Arrington, he's not worth his weight on that team, Chung got himself that early penalty at the start (what ever it was) Our secondary sucks. Other wise, a pleasant game. Offense did well to force more points then the seahawks have allowed this year, and defensive front line made some great plays to compliment, but of course our pass defense is there to ruin the day.

Pats need to blow up the secondary coaches and players and start over. Brady missed multiple opportunities today. Hopefully Vince will set a fire under the team this week. We also need a new Special teams coach. Kraft and Belichick need to need a head check. Your value engineering garbage don't work. Stop throwing away good picks ans spend the money on your talent while u still have brady. Enough is enough


----------



## Ironpain

My God, are the Colts bad. They are even worse than the Jets. 

Remember the street ball you used to play when you were nine years old? "Let me be quarterback for this play. You be a reciever on this play. Hey, why don't you take this snap. Let's try a fake here. Let's have our QB go out for a pass...." Remember that nonsense? It's what all kids do in the street for some good fun. The Jets, get this, use that same strategy that ten year olds use in the street as their game plan! 

Well, believe it or not, there is a team that is getting duped by it. The Colts. God, are they dumb. That's the team that benched Manning when they were 14-0, right? and I can only imagine all The so called Colts Bandwagoners that rode them when they beat The Packers and have now jumped ship. 

I can't believe the Jets won, Patriots face them next weekend at home, I swear if Mark Sanchez out performs Tom Brady or the Jets offense beats The Pats lame D I will soak myself in a vat of OIL, I will not tolerate a win by The Jets. :mum


----------



## chantellabella

Yikes! I'm at the bottom again! I'm going to have to hire some new 80 year old informants. :um

Maybe they'll fight harder again. It worked last week. 

(and yes, I could pick the teams myself, but they're having so much fun picking them that I don't want to spoil it for them).


----------



## Cam1

chantellabella said:


> Yikes! I'm at the bottom again! I'm going to have to hire some new 80 year old informants. :um
> 
> Maybe they'll fight harder again. It worked last week.
> 
> (and yes, I could pick the teams myself, but they're having so much fun picking them that I don't want to spoil it for them).


They got you first place last week


----------



## CWe

Who else picked the Pack? i did and im glad, i knew they were gonna win!


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> They got you first place last week


And they were really pumped up about that. They don't have computers so I typed up a list of random names and the scores from last week, and then mailed that to them.. (Didn't want to explain my user name or anyone else's nor let them know where I was posting).

They were very excited that my ....well, our.... team's name was at the top. I even gave them a fake team name (Who Dats).

They're all set to do much better next week. 

I hope everyone does better. Lots of upsets.


----------



## Cam1

AliBaba said:


> For the record this is the first time since 12/19/10 that I haven't picked the Packers:
> 
> Week 6 Picks
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> *Steelers* @ Titans
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Chiefs @ *Buccaneers*
> Colts @ *Jets *
> Bengals @ *Browns *
> Lions @ *Eagles *
> Raiders @ *Falcons *
> Rams @ *Dolphins*
> Cowboys @ *Ravens *
> Bills @ *Cardinals*
> *Patriots* @ Seahawks
> Giants @ *49ers *
> Vikings @ *Redskins *
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Packers @ *Texans *(20-17)
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ *Chargers *


LOL, first Bob with the Saints and now you with the Packers >.>


----------



## Cam1

Week 6 Results

1. Whir: 9-5 *
2. Whodey85: 8-6
2. F1X3R: 8-6
2. Eastwinds: 8-6
5. Cam1: 7-7
5. Bobthebest: 7-7
5. Xtraneous: 7-7
5. Ufc: 7-7
5. Alibaba: 7-7
5. CWe: 7-7
5. Addictedtochaos: 7-7
12. Mrquiet76: 6-8
12. Fonz: 6-8
14. Ironpain: 5-9
15. Chantellabella: 4-10
15. Anonymid: 4-10


----------



## Cam1

*Standings
*
1. Whodey85: 56-35 **
2. Cam1: 54-37 *
3. Eastwinds: 53-38 *
4. Alibaba: 52-39 **
5. Xtraneous: 52-39 *
5. Whir: 52-39 *
7. Ufc: 51-40
7. Bobthebest: 51-40
9. Anonymid: 50-41 **
10. MrQuiet76: 50-41 *
11. CWE: 50-41
11. F1X3R: 50-41
13. Fonz: 49-42
13. Addictedtochaos: 49-42
15. Ironpain: 45-46
16. Chantellabella: 43-48 *
17. 50piecesteve: 10-4


----------



## Cam1

Week 7 Picks: *template* 

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners ----->

Sunday:

Titans @ Bills ----->
Ravens @ Texans ----->
Browns @ Colts ----->
Cowboys @ Panthers ----->
Packers @ Rams ----->
Cardinals @ Vikings ----->
Saints @ Buccaneers ----->
Redskins @ Giants ----->
Jaguars @ Raiders ----->
Jets @ Patriots ----->

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ----->

Monday Night:

Lions @ Bears ----->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Texans
Browns @ Colts -----> Browns
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> Raiders
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Bengals 23-20

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears


----------



## BobtheBest

I need to catch up, I'm average so far. :con

*Week 7 Picks: *

*Thursday:*

Seahawks @ 49ers -----> *Seahawks*

*Sunday: *

Titans @ Bills -----> *Titans*
Ravens @ Texans -----> *Ravens*
Browns @ Colts -----> *Browns*
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> *Cowboys*
Packers @ Rams -----> *Packers*
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> *Saints*
Redskins @ Giants -----> *Giants*
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> *Jaguars*
Jets @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*

*Sunday Night:*

Steelers @ Bengals -----> *Steelers, 28-21*

Monday Night:

Lions @ Bears -----> *Bears*


----------



## Buerhle

Week 7

thurs
Seahawks @ 49ers --> Seattle

Sunday
titans @ bills --> Titans
ravens @ Houston --> Houston
Browns @ Colts --> Colts
Cowboys @ Panthers --> Dallas
GB @ Rams --> Packers
cards @ Vikings --> Vikings
saints @ Tampa --> Saints
wash @ NYG --> NYG
jags @ Raiders --> Oakland
jets @ pats --> patriots

Night Bengals 29 - 28

MNF
Lions @ Bears --> Chicago


----------



## Just Lurking

BobtheBest said:


> Titans @ Bills -----> *Titans*
> Ravens @ Texans -----> *Ravens*
> Browns @ Colts -----> *Browns*
> Cowboys @ Panthers -----> *Cowboys*
> Packers @ Rams -----> *Packers*
> Cardinals @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*
> Saints @ Buccaneers -----> *Saints*
> Redskins @ Giants -----> *Giants*
> Jaguars @ Raiders -----> *Jaguars*
> Jets @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*


Can you say "10-game parlay?"


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> NINERS

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> TITANS
Ravens @ Texans -----> TEXANS
Browns @ Colts -----> COLTS
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> COWBOYS
Packers @ Rams -----> PACKERS
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> VIKINGS
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> SAINTS
Redskins @ Giants -----> GIANTS
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> RAIDERS
Jets @ Patriots -----> PATRIOTS

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> STEELERS (23-20)

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> BEARS


----------



## F1X3R

Week 7 Picks:

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Texans
Browns @ Colts -----> Browns
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> Raiders
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Steelers 27-17

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Lions


----------



## Xtraneous

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> 49ers

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Titans
Ravens @ Texans -----> Ravens
Browns @ Colts -----> Colts
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> Raiders
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Steelers 20 - 13

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears


----------



## Ironpain

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners 

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Ravens
Browns @ Colts -----> Browns
Cowboys @ Panthers ----->Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Redskins 
Jaguars @ Raiders ----->Jaguars
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots- PATRIOT LOUD PATRIOT PROUD.

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Steelers 

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears.


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Texans
Browns @ Colts -----> Colts
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders ----->Raiders 
Jets @ Patriots -----> Pats

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Bengals 21-20

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears


----------



## Cam1

fonz said:


> Has anyone picked the right score for SNF yet?


No, the scores have all be wacky. A lot of people were really close with the Saints/Chargers game though.


----------



## chantellabella

Week 7 Picks

Thursday:

*Seahawks* @ Niners -----> Seahawks

Sunday:

*Titans* @ Bills ----->Titans
Ravens @ *Texans* ----->Texans
Browns @ *Colts -*---->Colts
*Cowboys* @ Panthers ----->Cowboys
*Packers* @ Rams -----> Packers
*Cardinals* @ Vikings -----> Cardinals
*Saints* @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ *Giants* -----> Giants
Jaguars @ *Raiders *----->Raiders
*Jets* @ Patriots ----->Patriots

Sunday Night:

*Steelers* @ Bengals ----->Steelers 24-17

Monday Night:

Lions @ *Bears *----->Bears

And I have to tell you the conversation I just had with my two 80 year old informants. I asked them why they wanted the Jets over the Patriots and my mother said, "well I just don't think the quarterback for the Patriots has a nice personality. ??!!!!??? 

Then the other one said, "But that lil boy has some nice hair." Again ???!!! 

Is this what they're basing their picks on?!

ps. I went with the Patriots because I don't think the scores rely on the quarterbacks personality or hair. 

I told them I would ask for a 10 point handicap with having those two as my informants. :rofl

Have pity on me guys. This is going to be a long season.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Week 7 Picks

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Texans
Browns @ Colts -----> Colts
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Panthers
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> Raiders
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Steelers 20-13

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears


----------



## fonz

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> Niners

Sunday: 

Titans @ Bills -----> Bills
Ravens @ Texans -----> Texans
Browns @ Colts -----> Colts
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> Cowboys
Packers @ Rams -----> Packers
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> Saints
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants
Jaguars @ Raiders ----->Raiders 
Jets @ Patriots -----> Patriots

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> Steelers 21-17

Monday Night: 

Lions @ Bears -----> Bears


----------



## addictedtochaos

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners ----->* 49ers*

Sunday:

Titans @ Bills -----> *Bills*
Ravens @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Browns @ Colts -----> *Browns*
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> *Cowboys*
Packers @ Rams -----> *Packers*
Cardinals @ Vikings ----->* Vikings*
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> *Buccaneers*
Redskins @ Giants -----> *Giants* (unfortunately)
Jaguars @ Raiders ----->*Raiders* 
Jets @ Patriots -----> *Patriots *(Pats had better destroy the Jets)

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> *Steelers* 27-24

Monday Night:

Lions @ Bears -----> *Bears*


----------



## Winds

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> *Niners*

Sunday:

Titans @ Bills -----> *Bills*
Ravens @ Texans -----> *Texans* 
Browns @ Colts -----> *Colts*
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> *Cowboys*
Packers @ Rams -----> *Packers* 
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> *Vikings* 
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> *Saints* 
Redskins @ Giants -----> *Giants* 
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> *Raiders*
Jets @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> *Steelers* 24-20

Monday Night:

Lions @ Bears ----->* Bears*


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Seahawks @ *Niners *

Sunday:

Titans @ *Bills* 
Ravens @ *Texans* 
*Browns* @ Colts 
*Cowboys* @ Panthers 
*Packers* @ Rams 
Cardinals @ *Vikings* 
Saints @ *Buccaneers *
Redskins @ *Giants *
Jaguars @ *Raiders* 
Jets @ *Patriots *

Sunday Night:

*Steelers* @ Bengals (*28-27*)

Monday Night:

Lions @ *Bears*


----------



## CWe

Thursday:

Seahawks @ Niners -----> *Niners*

Sunday:

Titans @ Bills -----> *Bills*
Ravens @ Texans -----> *Texans* 
Browns @ Colts -----> *Colts*
Cowboys @ Panthers -----> *Cowboys*
Packers @ Rams -----> *Packers* 
Cardinals @ Vikings -----> *Vikings* 
Saints @ Buccaneers -----> *Buccaneers
Redskins @ Giants -----> Giants* 
Jaguars @ Raiders -----> *Raiders*
Jets @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*

Sunday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals -----> *Steelers*

Monday Night:

Lions @ Bears ----->* Bears*


----------



## Ironpain

Damn you Billinda, You were this close- this- close to winning it for me, argh, and the same to you Browns, you gave me a chance and than you Snatched it away from me and left me in tears, Ah Redskins you could have done it too, Thank you to the rest of my teams and hopefully The Steelers for winning for me, Come on Steelers and hopefully Lions you'll pull out a win.


----------



## Cam1

Chantellabella, first to pick the correct score


----------



## fonz

Should be some good scores this round,most games going according to plan


----------



## chantellabella

Cam1 said:


> Chantellabella, first to pick the correct score




And it looks like my informants picked some good game wins this week. I guess the personality and hair of the quarterbacks does affect the game after all. :um


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Cam1

Week 7 Results:

1. Xtraneous: 13-0 *
1. Anonymid: 13-0 *
3. Chantellabella: 12-1
3. Eastwinds: 12-1
3. Fonz: 12-1
6. Whir: 11-2
6. Whodey85: 11-2
6. MrQuiet76: 11-2
9. Cam1: 10-3
9. Bobthebest: 10-3
9. F1X3R: 10-3
9. Addictedtochaos: 10-3
9. Alibaba: 10-3
9. CWe: 10-3
15. Ironpain: 9-4


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 67-37 **
2. Xtraneous: 65-39 **
3. Eastwinds: 65-39 *
4. Cam1: 64-40 *
5. Anonymid: 63-41 ***
6. Whir: 63-41 *
7. Alibaba: 62-42 **
8. MrQuiet76: 61-43 *
9. Bobthebest: 61-43
9. Fonz: 61-43
11. F1X3R: 60-44
11. CWE: 60-44
13. Addictedtochaos: 59-45
14. Chantellabella: 55-49 *
15. Ironpain: 54-50
16. Ufc: 51-40

Good week, tight standings >.>


----------



## Cam1

Week 8 Template:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings ----->

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns ----->
Panthers @ Bears ----->
Seahawks @ Lions ----->
Jaguars @ Packers ----->
Colts @ Titans ----->
Dolphins @ Jets ----->
Patriots @ Rams (London) ----->
Redskins @ Steelers ----->
Falcons @ Eagles ----->
Raiders @ Chiefs ----->
Giants @ Cowboys ----->

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos ----->

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals ----->


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> Week 7 Results:
> 
> 1. Xtraneous: 13-0 *
> 1. Anonymid: 13-0 *
> 3. Chantellabella: 12-1
> 3. Eastwinds: 12-1
> 3. Fonz: 12-1
> 6. Whir: 11-2
> 6. Whodey85: 11-2
> 6. MrQuiet76: 11-2
> 9. Cam1: 10-3
> 9. Bobthebest: 10-3
> 9. F1X3R: 10-3
> 9. Addictedtochaos: 10-3
> 9. Alibaba: 10-3
> 9. CWe: 10-3
> 15. Ironpain: 9-4


Wow, what a week!


----------



## Cam1

Week 8:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Vikings

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Seahawks
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> Dolphins
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> Patriots
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Redskins
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Falcons
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Raiders
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos 31-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> VIKINGS

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> CHARGERS
Panthers @ Bears -----> BEARS
Seahawks @ Lions -----> LIONS
Jaguars @ Packers -----> PACKERS
Colts @ Titans -----> TITANS
Dolphins @ Jets -----> DOLPHINS
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> PATS
Redskins @ Steelers -----> STEELERS
Falcons @ Eagles -----> FALCONS
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> CHIEFS
Giants @ Cowboys -----> GIANTS

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> BRONCOS (28-24)

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> NINERS


----------



## Xtraneous

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Vikings

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Seahawks
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> Jets
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> Patriots
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Steelers
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Eagles
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Raiders
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos 27 - 20

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## BobtheBest

anonymid said:


> Wow, what a week!


Yikes! Last week was surprisingly easy.

*Week 8 Picks*:

*Thursday:*

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*

*Sunday:*

Chargers @ Browns -----> *Chargers*
Panthers @ Bears -----> *Bears*
Seahawks @ Lions -----> *Lions*
Jaguars @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Colts @ Titans -----> *Colts*
Dolphins @ Jets -----> *Jets*
Patriots @ Rams -----> *Patriots*
Redskins @ Steelers -----> *Steelers*
Falcons @ Eagles -----> *Eagles*
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> *Raiders*
Giants @ Cowboys -----> *Giants*

*Sunday Night:*

Saints @ Broncos -----> *Saints, 31-24*

*Monday Night:*

49ers @ Cardinals -----> *49ers*


----------



## Ironpain

Damn how do I keep doing so terribly argh. Man I have terrible luck. I actually thought I was going to do really well this week, getting nowhere with my picks.


----------



## Ironpain

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Vikings

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Lions
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> dolphins
Patriots @ Rams -----> Pats-Come on Pats,:clap:clap Secondary better show up damn
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Steelers
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Falcons
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Chiefs
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos (26-21)

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> Cardinals


----------



## chantellabella

Week 8:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ *Vikings* -----> Vikings

Sunday:

*Chargers* @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ *Bears* -----> Bears
*Seahawks* @ Lions -----> Seahawks
Jaguars @ *Packers* -----> Packers
Colts @ *Titans* -----> Titans
*Dolphins* @ Jets -----> Dolphins
Patriots @ *Rams* -----> Rams
Redskins @ *Steelers* -----> Steelers
*Falcons* @ Eagles -----> Falcons
*Raiders* @ Chiefs -----> Raiders
*Giants* @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

*Saints *@ Broncos -----> Saints 31-24
Monday Night:

*49ers* @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## F1X3R

Week 8:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Bucs

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Lions
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> Jets
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> Pats
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Redskins
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Falcons
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Raiders
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos 35-28

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## MrQuiet76

Week 8:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Vikings

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Lions
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> Jets
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> Patriots
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Steelers
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Falcons
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Raiders
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos 34-23

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## WhoDey85

Picks with commentary because I'm bored.

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> *Vikings *Looks like Peterson is getting back into form

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> *Chargers *They probably wont need stickem for this one.

Panthers @ Bears -----> *Bears* LOL at Cam Newton throwing people under the bus.
Seahawks @ Lions -----> *Lions* The Seahawks are the most suprisingly good team this year, but I'm going with the Lions.
Jaguars @ Packers -----> *Packers *nothing needs to be said here. 
Colts @ Titans ----->* Titans* Just had a Chris Johnson sighting for the first time in years. 
Dolphins @ Jets -----> *Jets* going with the Jets at home, they have at least been decent recently. 
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> *Patriots* what better team to represent the USA in London. 
Redskins @ Steelers -----> I hope RG3 can take them out but I'm going with the *Stoolers*
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Could be the most interesting game of the week. I'll go with the *Falcons*.
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> They both suck. I'll go with da *Raiders*.
Giants @ Cowboys -----> *Giants* how can you pick against them at this point?

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> After that comeback on MNF I'm going with the *Broncos*.

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> *49ers *Why can't they get Larry Fitz a QB to throw him the ball?


----------



## CWe

anonymid said:


> Wow, what a week!


Damn, I went 11-2 in my picks on my other website


----------



## Buerhle

Week 8

Thur. 
Bucs @ Vikings --> Vikings

Sunday
SD @ Browns --> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears --> Bears
Seattle @ Lions --> Lions
jags @ GB --> GB
Colts @ Titans --> Titans
Miami @ Jets --> Dolphins
Pats @ Rams --> Patriots
Redskins @ Steelers --> Steelers
falcons @ Eagles --> Atlanta
raiders @ KC --> KC
NYG @ Dallas --> Cowboys

SNF Saints @ Denver --> Broncos 40 - 38

MNF SF @ Arizona --> SF


----------



## fonz

Week 8:

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> Vikings

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> Chargers
Panthers @ Bears -----> Bears
Seahawks @ Lions -----> Seahawks
Jaguars @ Packers -----> Packers
Colts @ Titans -----> Titans
Dolphins @ Jets -----> Jets
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> Patriots
Redskins @ Steelers -----> Steelers
Falcons @ Eagles -----> Falcons
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> Chiefs
Giants @ Cowboys -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> Broncos 34-24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> 49ers


----------



## addictedtochaos

thursday

Buccaneers @ *Vikings*

sunday

*Chargers* @ Browns 
Panthers @ *Bears *
*Seahawks *@ Lions 
Jaguars @ *Packers*
Colts @ *Titans*
*Dolphins *@ Jets
*Patriots *@ Rams
*Redskins* @ Steelers
*Falcons* @ Eagles
*Raiders *@ Chiefs
*Giants *@ Cowboys

sunday night

Saints @ *Broncos *(34-27)

monday night

*49ers *@ Cardinals


----------



## Winds

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*

Sunday:

Chargers @ Browns -----> *Chargers* 
Panthers @ Bears -----> *Bears* 
Seahawks @ Lions -----> *Lions*
Jaguars @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Colts @ Titans -----> *Titans* 
Dolphins @ Jets -----> *Jets*
Patriots @ Rams (London) -----> *Patriots*
Redskins @ Steelers -----> *Steelers *
Falcons @ Eagles -----> *Eagles* 
Raiders @ Chiefs -----> *Raiders *
Giants @ Cowboys -----> *Giants *

Sunday Night:

Saints @ Broncos -----> *Broncos * 31-27

Monday Night:

49ers @ Cardinals -----> *49ers *


----------



## chantellabella

Ironpain said:


> Damn how do I keep doing so terribly argh. Man I have terrible luck. I actually thought I was going to do really well this week, getting nowhere with my picks.


I have a couple of 80 year old informants that pick wins based on the quarterbacks hair and personality. Want them?


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday

Buccaneers @ *Vikings*

Sunday

*Chargers* @ Browns 
Panthers @ *Bears *
*Seahawks *@ Lions 
Jaguars @ *Packers*
Colts @ *Titans*
[email protected] *Jets*
*Patriots *@ Rams
Redskins @ *Steelers*
Falcons @ *Eagles*
[email protected] *Chiefs*
*Giants *@ Cowboys

Sunday Night

Saints @ *Broncos *(37-30)

Monday Night

*49ers *@ Cardinals


----------



## Xtraneous

Well damn.


----------



## Winds

I didn't see that coming, did the Vikings D even show up to play


----------



## Ironpain

chantellabella said:


> I have a couple of 80 year old informants that pick wins based on the quarterbacks hair and personality. Want them?


Haha sure why not? I need a desperation win real bad lol


----------



## Ironpain

Well at least I'm not alone haha, half of us if not all of us went with the Vikings haha I'm in good company. Lets see Monday how the rest of my picks did.


----------



## Xtraneous

Changing pick from Falcons to Eagles.


----------



## CWe

Thursday

Buccaneers @ *Vikings*

Sunday

*Chargers* @ Browns 
Panthers @ *Bears *
*Seahawks *@ Lions 
Jaguars @ *Packers*
Colts @ *Titans*
[email protected] *Jets*
*Patriots *@ Rams
Redskins @ *Steelers*
*Falcons* @ Eagles
*Raiders*@ Chiefs
*Giants *@ Cowboys

Sunday Night

*Saints* @ Broncos

Monday Night

*49ers *@ Cardinals


----------



## Xtraneous

Wow, my picks sucked this week.


----------



## Ironpain

So far all my predictions were right except the Colts and Titans. Steelers won, Dolphins won, Falcons won, Detroit won, Bears almost almost lost but managed to come through with a field goal, Chargers won, Packers won, Still waiting to see what comes of the Oakland Kansas came, expecting Kansas to win it's 3-0 Oakland with 7minutes to play and the results of the rest of the games. Come on Picks.


----------



## chantellabella

Aw man!! The hair and personality theory just ain't working this week. This isn't the way to crawl up from the bottom of the heap.

The bell curve is killing me here.


----------



## Cam1

Week 8 Results:

1. Anonymid: 10-4
1. F1X3R: 10-4
1. Mrquiet76: 10-4
1. Whodey85: 10-4
5. Cam1: 9-5
5. Bobthebest: 9-5
5. Ironpain: 9-5
5. Whir: 9-5
5. Addictedtochaos: 9-5
5. Alibaba: 9-5
11. Xtraneous: 8-6
11. Chantellabella: 8-6
11. CWe: 8-6
11. Fonz: 8-6
15. Alibaba: 7-7


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 77-41 ***
2. Eastwinds: 74-44 *
3. Anonymid: 73-45 ****
4. Xtraneous: 73-45 **
5. Cam1: 73-45 *
6. Whir: 72-46 *
7. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
8. F1X3R: 70-48 *
9. Bobthebest: 70-48
10. Alibaba: 69-49 **
11. Fonz: 69-49
12. CWE: 68-50
12. Addictedtochaos: 68-50
14. Chantellabella: 63-55 *
15. Ironpain: 63-55
16. Ufc: 51-40


----------



## Cam1

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers ----->

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans ----->
Ravens @ Browns ----->
Panthers @ Redskins ----->
Bears @ Titans ----->
Broncos @ Bengals ----->
Lions @ Jaguars ----->
Cardinals @ Packers ----->
Dolphins @ Colts ----->
Vikings @ Seahawks ----->
Buccaneers @ Raiders ----->
Steelers @ Giants ----->

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons ----->

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints ----->


----------



## Cam1

Week 9:

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> Texans
Ravens @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -----> Redskins
Bears @ Titans -----> Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -----> Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars -----> Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -----> Packers
Dolphins @ Colts -----> Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> Buccaneers
Steelers @ Giants -----> Steelers

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> Falcons 27-17

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> Saints


----------



## BobtheBest

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> *Chargers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Ravens @ Browns -----> *Ravens*
Panthers @ Redskins -----> *Redskins*
Bears @ Titans -----> *Bears*
Broncos @ Bengals -----> *Broncos*
Lions @ Jaguars -----> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Colts -----> *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> *Buccaneers*
Steelers @ Giants -----> *Giants*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> *Falcons, 31-20*

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> *Saints*


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> CHARGERS

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> TEXANS
Ravens @ Browns -----> RAVENS
Panthers @ Redskins -----> REDSKINS
Bears @ Titans -----> BEARS
Broncos @ Bengals -----> BRONCOS
Lions @ Jaguars -----> LIONS
Cardinals @ Packers -----> PACKERS
Dolphins @ Colts -----> DOLPHINS
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> VIKINGS
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> RAIDERS
Steelers @ Giants -----> GIANTS

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> FALCONS (30-24)

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> SAINTS


----------



## chantellabella

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Chiefs @ *Chargers* -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ *Texans* -----> Texans
*Ravens* @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ *Redskins* ----->Redskins
*Bears* @ Titans -----> Bears
*Broncos* @ Bengals -----> Broncos
*Lions* @ Jaguars ----->Lions
Cardinals @ *Packers *----->Packers
*Dolphins* @ Colts -----> Dolphins
*Vikings* @ Seahawks -----> Vikings
*Buccaneers* @ Raiders -----> Bucs
Steelers @ *Giants* ----->Giants

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ *Falcons* ----->Falcons 24-21

Monday Night:

Eagles @ *Saints* -----> Saints (geaux Who Dats)


----------



## WhoDey85

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> *Chargers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Ravens @ Browns -----> *Ravens*
Panthers @ Redskins -----> *Redskins*
Bears @ Titans ----->* Bears*
Broncos @ Bengals -----> *Broncos* (hope I'm wrong!)
Lions @ Jaguars -----> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Colts -----> *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Buccaneers @ Raiders ----->*Raiders*
Steelers @ Giants -----> *Giants*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> *Falcons* 38-27

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> *Saints*


----------



## Cam1

Colts Dolphins is a tough one >.>


----------



## Xtraneous

Week 9:

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> Texans
Ravens @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -----> Redskins
Bears @ Titans -----> Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -----> Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars -----> Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -----> Packers
Dolphins @ Colts -----> Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> Bucs
Steelers @ Giants -----> Steelers

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> Falcons 34 - 27

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> Saints


----------



## Buerhle

kC @ Chargers --> KC
ariz @ GB --> GB
Miami @ Indy --> Miami
car @ Wash --> Carolina
buf @ Hous --> Houston
Balt @ Clev --> Ravens
Denver @ Bengals --> Broncos
Bears @ Tenn --> Chicago
lions @ Jags --> Detroit
Vikings @ Seattle --> Seattle
Tampa @ Raiders --> Raiders
Pitt @ NYG --> Steelers
SNF:
Dallas @ Atlanta --> Cowboys 28-27

MNF Phil @ Saints --> Saints


----------



## F1X3R

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> Texans
Ravens @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -----> Redskins
Bears @ Titans -----> Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -----> Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars -----> Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -----> Packers
Dolphins @ Colts -----> Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> Buccaneers
Steelers @ Giants -----> Steelers

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> Falcons 27-20

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> Saints


----------



## Ironpain

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chiefs 

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -Texans
Ravens @ Browns - Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -Redskins
Bears @ Titans -Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars - Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -Packers
Dolphins @ Colts - Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks - Vikings
Buccaneers @ Raiders - Bucs
Steelers @ Giants - Giants

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons ----->Falcons (34-23)

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints-Eagles


----------



## fonz

Week 9:

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> Texans
Ravens @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -----> Redskins
Bears @ Titans -----> Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -----> Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars -----> Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -----> Packers
Dolphins @ Colts -----> Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> Buccaneers
Steelers @ Giants -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> Falcons 24-21

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> Saints


----------



## ufc

Most likely won't win this thing because I skipped a couple of weeks, but eh I'm in it for the fun.

Week 9:

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> Chargers

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> Texans
Ravens @ Browns -----> Ravens
Panthers @ Redskins -----> Redskins
Bears @ Titans -----> Bears
Broncos @ Bengals -----> Broncos
Lions @ Jaguars -----> Lions
Cardinals @ Packers -----> Packers
Dolphins @ Colts -----> Colts
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> Buccaneers
Steelers @ Giants -----> Giants

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> Falcons 24-28

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> Saints


----------



## addictedtochaos

Chargers
Texans
Ravens
Redskins
Bears
Broncos
Lions
Packers
Dolphins
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Giants
Falcons 31-24
Saints


----------



## AliBaba

Week 9:

Thursday:

Chiefs @ *Chargers *

Sunday:

Bills @ *Texans* 
*Ravens* @ Browns 
Panthers @ *Redskins *
*Bears* @ Titans 
*Broncos* @ Bengals 
*Lions* @ Jaguars 
Cardinals @ *Packers* 
*Dolphins* @ Colts 
Vikings @ *Seahawks *
*Buccaneers* @ Raiders 
Steelers @ *Giants*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ *Falcons *(27-21)

Monday Night:

Eagles @ *Saints *


----------



## chantellabella

ufc said:


> Most likely won't win this thing because I skipped a couple of weeks, but eh I'm in it for the fun.


Hey, don't feel bad. I've been here the whole time and I'm right down at the bottom with you. I'm living proof that no matter how many A's you get, if you get some F's, you just can't climb up that bell curve.

Can I get some of you guys to just throw darts at a dart board to choose your picks for a few weeks, so I can get a chance to climb up the ladder?

Also, I went with the Colts and it seems every one else went with the Dolphins. I'm a tad suspicious that "the ladies" are pulling a "just don't like the quarterback" on me again. They were talking about how a certain quarterback was a "prima donna." So I'm changing to Dolphins.

I just don't trust them sometimes.

Why?

Because during the first week one of them said, "If there are 16 games, are the other 16 teams on a bye week?" :um

It took the other one a day to figure out the error of that statement. :blank

Now if the Colts do win........... well, guys............there may be something in their prima donna theory.


----------



## Winds

*Week 9:*

Thursday:

Chiefs @ Chargers -----> *Chargers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans -----> *Texans*
Ravens @ Browns -----> *Ravens*
Panthers @ Redskins -----> *Panthers*
Bears @ Titans -----> *Bears*
Broncos @ Bengals -----> *Broncos*
Lions @ Jaguars -----> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Packers -----> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Colts -----> *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Buccaneers @ Raiders -----> *Raiders*
Steelers @ Giants -----> *Giants*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Falcons -----> *Falcons 31-24*

Monday Night:

Eagles @ Saints -----> *Saints*


----------



## Cam1

chantellabella said:


> Hey, don't feel bad. I've been here the whole time and I'm right down at the bottom with you. I'm living proof that no matter how many A's you get, if you get some F's, you just can't climb up that bell curve.
> 
> Can I get some of you guys to just throw darts at a dart board to choose your picks for a few weeks, so I can get a chance to climb up the ladder?
> 
> Also, I went with the Colts and it seems every one else went with the Dolphins. I'm a tad suspicious that "the ladies" are pulling a "just don't like the quarterback" on me again. They were talking about how a certain quarterback was a "prima donna." So I'm changing to Dolphins.
> 
> I just don't trust them sometimes.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because during the first week one of them said, "If there are 16 games, are the other 16 teams on a bye week?" :um
> 
> It took the other one a day to figure out the error of that statement. :blank
> 
> Now if the Colts do win........... well, guys............there may be something in their prima donna theory.


I really couldn't make up my mind with that game so I just took the Colts cause they were the home team


----------



## chantellabella

I just looked at the Colts game. Are you kidding me??? I should have stayed with the prima donna theory!! I can't believe those two informants had it right. Argh!!!! If I would have stayed with the Colts I would have a perfect score so far. There's like 1 minute left.

Ok. Final score. 

Do you realize the "I told you so's" I'm going to get from those two?? They both agreed on that one.


----------



## Cam1

GJ Colts.... Redskins... not so much >.>


----------



## Ironpain

haha This was from when The Eagles faced the Lions, check out the video hilarious. :lol:lol


----------



## Cam1

Week 9 Results:

1. Cam1: 13-1 *
1. F1X3R: 13-1 *
3. Xtraneous: 12-2
3. Fonz: 12-2
5. Bobthebest: 11-3
5. Ufc: 11-3
5. Addictedtochaos: 11-3
5. Alibaba: 11-3
5. Eastwinds: 11-3
10. Chantellabella: 10-4
10. Whodey85: 10-4
10: Whir: 10-4
13. Anonymid: 9-5
13. Ironpain: 9-5


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 87-45 ***
2. Cam1: 86-46 **
3. Xtraneous: 85-47 **
4. Eastwinds: 85-47 *
5. F1X3R: 83-49 **
6. Anonymid: 82-50 ****
7. Whir: 82-50 *
8. Bobthebest: 81-51
8. Fonz: 81-51
10. Alibaba: 80-52 **
11. Addictedtochaos: 79-53
12. Chantellabella: 73-59 *
13. Ironpain: 72-60
14. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
15. CWE: 68-50
16. Ufc: 62-43


----------



## Cam1

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars ----->

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots ----->
Raiders @ Ravens ----->
Broncos @ Panthers ----->
Giants @ Bengals ----->
Lions @ Vikings ----->
Titans @ Dolphins ----->
Falcons @ Saints ----->
Chargers @ Buccaneers ----->
Jets @ Seahawks ----->
Cowboys @ Eagles ----->
Rams @ 49ers ----->

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears ----->

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers ----->


----------



## Cam1

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
Lions @ Vikings -----> Lions
Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Falcons
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Texans 19-16

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## Xtraneous

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
Lions @ Vikings -----> Lions
Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Saints
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Bucs
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Bears (aint even scared) 20 - 10

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## BobtheBest

*Week 10 Picks*:

*Thursday Night*:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> *Jaguars*

*Sunday*:

Bills @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*
Raiders @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*
Broncos @ Panthers -----> *Broncos*
Giants @ Bengals -----> *Giants*
Lions @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*
Titans @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Falcons @ Saints -----> *Saints *(End that streak!! :yay)
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> *Chargers*
Jets @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> *Cowboys*
Rams @ 49ers -----> *49ers*

*Sunday Night*:

Texans @ Bears -----> *Bears, 24-21*

*Monday Night*:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> *Steelers*


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Week 10:
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
> Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
> Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
> Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
> Lions @ Vikings -----> Lions
> Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
> Falcons @ Saints -----> Saints
> Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
> Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
> Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
> Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> Texans @ Bears -----> Texans 17-13
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## WhoDey85

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Pats
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants 
Lions @ Vikings -----> Lions
Titans @ Dolphins ----->Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Falcons
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Chargers
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Bears 28-23

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## Ironpain

I can't believe I went with The Eagles (Screw me Right?) lol but yeah I'm shocked, I was trying to go against the grain was hoping for a shocker, Vick got Sacked like a bag of potatoes he was on his back more times then an escort, Vick can't read D's and the Red Line is horrible, He jumps at his own shadow and Andy Reid I've never seen a coach look more constipated. Oh well I did a heck of a lot better this week, improved so that's good.


----------



## Ironpain

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
Lions @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Falcons
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Eagles (Giving them a second chance) 
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Bears 20-15

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> COLTS

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> PATS
Raiders @ Ravens -----> RAVENS
Broncos @ Panthers -----> BRONCOS
Giants @ Bengals -----> GIANTS
Lions @ Vikings -----> LIONS
Titans @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
Falcons @ Saints -----> SAINTS
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> CHARGERS
Jets @ Seahawks -----> SEAHAWKS
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> COWBOYS
Rams @ 49ers -----> NINERS

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> BEARS (24-17)

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> STEELERS


----------



## ufc

Colts @ Jaguars -----> COLTS

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> PATRIOTS
Raiders @ Ravens -----> RAVENS
Broncos @ Panthers -----> BRONCOS
Giants @ Bengals -----> GIANTS
Lions @ Vikings -----> LIONS
Titans @ Dolphins -----> DOLPHINS
Falcons @ Saints -----> FALCONS
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> CHARGERS
Jets @ Seahawks -----> SEAHAWKS
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> EAGLES
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ERS

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> TEXANS 23-17

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> STEELERS
__________________


----------



## chantellabella

*Week 10:*

Thursday Night:

*Colts* @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ *Patriots* -----> Patriots
Raiders @ *Ravens* -----> Ravens
*Broncos* @ Panthers -----> Broncos
*Giants* @ Bengals -----> Giants
*Lions *@ Vikings -----> Lions
*Titans* @ Dolphins -----> Titans
Falcons @ *Saints* -----> Saints
Chargers @ *Buccaneers* -----> Bucs
*Jets* @ Seahawks -----> Jets
*Cowboys* @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ *49ers* -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ *Bears* -----> Bears 31-27

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ *Steelers* -----> Steelers


----------



## fonz

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
Lions @ Vikings -----> Lions
Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Saints
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Bears 21-17

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## AliBaba

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars -----> Colts

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> Patriots
Raiders @ Ravens -----> Ravens
Broncos @ Panthers -----> Broncos
Giants @ Bengals -----> Giants
Lions @ Vikings -----> Vikings
Titans @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Falcons @ Saints -----> Falcons
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> Buccaneers
Jets @ Seahawks -----> Seahawks
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> Cowboys
Rams @ 49ers -----> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> Texans 20-17

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> Steelers


----------



## addictedtochaos

Colts
Patriots
Ravens
Broncos
Giants
Lions
Dolphins
Falcons
Buccaneers
Seahawks
Cowboys
49ers
Texans 24-17
Steelers


----------



## Winds

Week 10:

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Jaguars ----->* Colts*

Sunday:

Bills @ Patriots -----> *Patriots*
Raiders @ Ravens -----> *Ravens*
Broncos @ Panthers -----> *Broncos*
Giants @ Bengals -----> *Giants*
Lions @ Vikings -----> *Vikings*
Titans @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Falcons @ Saints -----> *Saints*
Chargers @ Buccaneers -----> *Bucs*
Jets @ Seahawks -----> *Seahawks*
Cowboys @ Eagles -----> *Eagles*
Rams @ 49ers -----> *49ers*

Sunday Night:

Texans @ Bears -----> *Bears 23-20*

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Steelers -----> *Steelers*


----------



## Ironpain

Everyone who picked The Giants to win say I? OH Boy :afr We have just entered The Twilight Zone, The Bengals are beating No make that tearing The Giants apart 24-6 wow just wow. Haha didn't we reach abit lol. Ah well at least my Patriots are winning against The Bills, Whooooo:boogie:boogie Patriot loud and Patriot proud


----------



## Cam1

Ironpain said:


> Everyone who picked The Giants to win say I? OH Boy :afr We have just entered The Twilight Zone, The Bengals are beating No make that tearing The Giants apart 24-6 wow just wow. Haha didn't we reach abit lol. Ah well at least my Patriots are winning against The Bills, Whooooo:boogie:boogie Patriot loud and Patriot proud


Picked them then changed to the Giants. Urgh.


----------



## BobtheBest

Saints :yay:yay:yay

The Falcons' streak is over, I'm really doin' some partying and cooking tonight! 8):drunk


----------



## Ironpain

Cam1 said:


> Picked them then changed to the Giants. Urgh.


If that's not bad enough If you picked The Falcons your screwed too, Saints Beat The Falcons 31-27, We have just entered The Twilight Zone my friend.


----------



## Ironpain

BobtheBest said:


> Saints :yay:yay:yay
> 
> The Falcons' streak is over, I'm really doin' some partying and cooking tonight! 8):drunk


Congratulations Bobby that's fantastic Bro, yay :clap:clap Nice


----------



## Cam1

A tie


----------



## F1X3R

We've got a nice pool going here, with 16 active pickers and 13 who have picked every week. We will now be with two less players though, as Chantellabella and Xtraneous have perma banned themselves.


----------



## WhoDey85

I did bad this week.



Cam1 said:


> A tie


I'd just give everyone a win.  Well actually probably everyone picked SF. So give everyone a loss!


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> I did bad this week.
> 
> I'd just give everyone a win.  Well actually probably everyone picked SF. So give everyone a loss!


Yeah, we all deserve the free W >.>

Plus everyone picked San Fran, so either way.... lol


----------



## WhoDey85

They do say finishing with a tie is like kissing your sister.


----------



## BobtheBest

F1X3R said:


> We've got a nice pool going here, with 16 active pickers and 13 who have picked every week. We will now be with two less players though, as Chantellabella and Xtraneous have perma banned themselves.


Actually, Chantellabella emailed me, and still wants to participate in the game. So I'll be posting her picks under my posts.



WhoDey85 said:


> They do say finishing with a tie is like kissing your sister.


I hate ties. I think they're worse than losing lol.


----------



## F1X3R

BobtheBest said:


> Actually, Chantellabella emailed me, and still wants to participate in the game. So I'll be posting her picks under my posts.
> 
> I hate ties. I think they're worse than losing lol.


Even perma banned members still keep playing. That's dedication.

It's sure amusing watching two teams ties though.


----------



## Cam1

Week 10 Results:

1. F1X3R: 11-3 *
1. Alibaba: 11-3 *
3. Cam1: 10-4
3. Xtraneous: 10-4
3. Anonymid: 10-4
3. Chantellabella: 10-4
3. Fonz: 10-4
3. Addictedtochaos: 10-4
3. Eastwinds: 10-4
10. Bobthebest: 9-5
10. Ironpain: 9-5
12. Ufc: 8-6
12. Whodey85: 8-6


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Cam1: 96-50 **
2. Whodey85: 95-51 ***
3. Xtraneous: 95-51 **
4. Eastwinds: 95-51 *
5. F1X3R: 94-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 92-54 ****
7. Alibaba: 91-55 ***
8. Fonz: 91-55
9. Bobthebest: 90-56
10. Addictedtochaos: 89-57
11. Chantellabella: 83-63 *
12. Buerhle: 82-50 *
13. Ironpain: 81-65
14. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
15. Ufc: 70-49
16. CWE: 68-50

Very tight standings!


----------



## Cam1

Week 11 Schedule Template:

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys ------->
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->
Bengals @ Chiefs ------->
Packers @ Lions ------->
Jaguars @ Texans ------->
Jets @ Rams ------->
Eagles @ Redskins ------->
Cardinals @ Falcons ------->
Saints @ Raiders ------->
Chargers @ Broncos ------->
Colts @ Patriots ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 20-13

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners


----------



## Cam1

.


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> DOLPHINS

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> BUCS
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> BENGALS
Packers @ Lions -------> PACKERS
Jaguars @ Texans -------> TEXANS
Jets @ Rams -------> RAMS
Eagles @ Redskins -------> REDSKINS
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> FALCONS
Saints @ Raiders -------> SAINTS
Chargers @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Colts @ Patriots -------> PATS

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> RAVENS (20-14)

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> NINERS


----------



## Cam1

Has anyone heard if Roethleberger or Cutler's injuries are at all serious? Could change things >.>


----------



## BobtheBest

My Picks:

*Week 11 Schedule*

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> *Dolphins*

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> *Buccaneers*
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Lions -------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Jets @ Rams -------> *Rams*
Eagles @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Raiders -------> *Saints*
Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Colts @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*

Sunday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers -------> *Ravens, 21-14*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> *Bears*

Chantellabella's Picks:

Week11


Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Jets
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers 24 - 21

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Bears


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Jets 
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Pats

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 24-20

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners


----------



## ufc

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 21-10
Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners


----------



## Cam1

Ok so it sounds doubtful that Ben Roflburger plays... changing my pick >.>


----------



## Ironpain

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Browns
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccanners 
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals 
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers 
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans 
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins 
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons 
Saints @ Raiders ------->Saints 
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos 
Colts @ Patriots -------> Lets Go Patriots, Lets Go Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Steelers (20-17) 

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners


----------



## fonz

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> Bengals
Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans -------> Texans
Jets @ Rams -------> Rams
Eagles @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Saints @ Raiders -------> Saints
Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Colts @ Patriots -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 27-24

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> Niners


----------



## AliBaba

Cam1 said:


> Has anyone heard if Roethleberger or Cutler's injuries are at all serious? Could change things >.>


Big Rape is out, Alex Smith is playing, & no word on Cutler yet but I think this is his 7th concussion or something like that so I can't imagine they would play him. I'd pick the 49ers either way.

Thursday Night:

*Dolphins* @ Bills

Sunday:

Browns @ *Cowboys* 
*Buccaneers* @ Panthers 
*Bengals* @ Chiefs 
*Packers* @ Lions 
Jaguars @ *Texans* 
Jets @ *Rams *
Eagles @ *Redskins* 
Cardinals @ *Falcons* 
*Saints* @ Raiders 
Chargers @ *Broncos* 
Colts @ *Patriots *

Sunday Night (include score):

*Ravens* @ Steelers (28-23)

Monday Night:

Bears @ *Niners *


----------



## Winds

Week 11 Schedule

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->* Bills*

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys* 
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Lions -------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Jets @ Rams -------> *Rams*
Eagles @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Saints @ Raiders -------> *Saints*
Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Colts @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> *Ravens 20-13*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> *49ers*


----------



## addictedtochaos

dolphins
cowboys
buccaneers
bengals
packers
texans
rams
redskins
falcons
saints
broncos
patriots
ravens (24-10)
49ers


----------



## F1X3R

Week 11 Schedule

Thursday Night:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->* Bills*

Sunday:

Browns @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys* 
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> *Buccaneers*
Bengals @ Chiefs -------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Lions -------> *Lions*
Jaguars @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Jets @ Rams -------> *Rams*
Eagles @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Cardinals @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Saints @ Raiders -------> *Saints*
Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Colts @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*

Sunday Night (include score):

Ravens @ Steelers -------> *Ravens *21-10

Monday Night:

Bears @ Niners -------> *49ers*


----------



## fonz

fonz said:


> Sunday Night (include score):
> 
> Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens 27-24


Damn,should have known it would be a low scoring game


----------



## Cam1

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions -------->
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> 
Patriots @ Jets --------> 

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> 
Steelers @ Browns --------> 
Vikings @ Bears --------> 
Raiders @ Bengals --------> 
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> 
Titans @ Jaguars --------> 
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> 
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> 
Ravens @ Chargers --------> 
Niners @ Saints --------> 
Rams @ Cardinals --------> 

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants -------->

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Cowboys 
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Browns
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears (changing if Cutler's out)
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Chargers
Niners @ Saints --------> Niners
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 31-28

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> Eagles


----------



## Cam1

Doing the standings after class, but be sure to get the picks in by Wed Night or early Thursday cause there's 3 games on Thanksgiving.


----------



## The Patriot

Remember to add the score I had as Ironpain to this account. 
Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> PATRIOT LOUD PATRIOT PROUD, obvious Chad is Obvious lol Patriots all day.

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Vikings
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccaneers living dangerously lol
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 28-21

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------->Panthers cause we know how The Eagles love to choke lol.


----------



## anonymid

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> TEXANS
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> COWBOYS
Patriots @ Jets --------> PATRIOTS

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> COLTS
Steelers @ Browns --------> STEELERS
Vikings @ Bears --------> BEARS
Raiders @ Bengals --------> BENGALS
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> BRONCOS
Titans @ Jaguars --------> TITANS
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> DOLPHINS
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> BUCS
Ravens @ Chargers --------> RAVENS
Niners @ Saints --------> SAINTS
Rams @ Cardinals --------> CARDINALS

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> GIANTS

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> EAGLES


----------



## ufc

Thursday (HAPPY TURKEY DAY SAS!)

Texans @ Lions --------> TEXANS
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> REDSKINS
Patriots @ Jets --------> PATRIOTS

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> COLTS
Steelers @ Browns --------> STEELERS
Vikings @ Bears --------> BEARS
Raiders @ Bengals --------> BENGALS
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> BRONCOS
Titans @ Jaguars --------> TITANS
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> DOLPHINS
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> FALCONS
Ravens @ Chargers --------> RAVENS
Niners @ Saints --------> NINERS
Rams @ Cardinals --------> CARDINALS

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> PACKERS

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> PANTHERS


----------



## WhoDey85

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Cowboys
Patriots @ Jets --------> Pats

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers -------->Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 45-38

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> Panthers


----------



## Cam1

Week 11 Results:

1. Whodey85: 14-0 *
2. Cam1: 13-1
2. F1X3R: 13-1
2. Fonz: 13-1
2. Ufc: 13-1
6. Xtraneous: 12-2
6. Anonymid: 12-2
6. Alibaba: 12-2
6. Eastwinds: 12-2
6. Addictedtochaos: 12-2
11. Bobthebest: 11-3
11. Chantellabella: 11-3
13. The Patriot: 10-4


----------



## Cam1

*Standings*

1. Whodey85: 109-51 ****
2. Cam1: 109-51 **
3. F1X3R: 107-53 ***
4. Xtraneous: 107-53 **
5. Eastwinds: 107-53 *
6. Anonymid: 104-56 ****
7. Alibaba: 103-57 ***
8. Fonz: 103-57
9. Bobthebest: 101-59
9. Addictedtochaos: 101-59
11. Chantellabella: 94-66 *
12. The Patriot: 91-69
13. Ufc: 83-50
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Cowboys
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 28 -17

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> Panthers

*Xtraneous*

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Jaguars
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccs
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Niners
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 27 - 20

*Bobthebest*

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Vikings
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Giants, 23-20

Monday Night

Panthers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles


----------



## F1X3R

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Lions
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers --------> Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 27-17

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles -------->Panthers


----------



## Winds

Week 12 Schedule:

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> *Texans*
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> *Cowboys*
Patriots @ Jets --------> *Patriots*

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> *Colts*
Steelers @ Browns --------> *Steelers*
Vikings @ Bears --------> *Bears*
Raiders @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> *Broncos*
Titans @ Jaguars --------> *Titans*
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> *Seahawks*
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> *Falcons*
Ravens @ Chargers --------> *Ravens*
Niners @ Saints --------> *Saints*
Rams @ Cardinals --------> *Rams*

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> *Packers 24-17*

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> *Panthers*


----------



## fonz

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Cowboys
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Vikings @ Bears --------> Bears
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Titans
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Ravens @ Chargers -------->Ravens
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 38-35

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> Panthers


----------



## addictedtochaos

Texans
Redskins
Patriots
Colts
Steelers
Bears
Bengals
Broncos
Titans
Seahawks
Buccaneers
Ravens
49ers
Cardinals
Packers 38-31
Panthers


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday:

Texans @ Lions --------> Texans
Redskins @ Cowboys --------> Redskins
Patriots @ Jets --------> Patriots

Sunday:

Bills @ Colts --------> Colts
Steelers @ Browns --------> Browns
Vikings @ Bears --------> Vikings
Raiders @ Bengals --------> Bengals
Broncos @ Chiefs --------> Broncos
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Jaguars
Seahawks @ Dolphins --------> Seahawks
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Buccaneers
Ravens @ Chargers -------->Chargers
Niners @ Saints --------> Saints
Rams @ Cardinals --------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Packers @ Giants --------> Packers 30-23

Monday Night:

Panthers @ Eagles --------> Panthers


----------



## Cam1

Browns never let me down....!


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> Browns never let me down....!


I was glad to see the Browns knock off the Steelers even though I didn't pick them. I didn't pick so hot this week.


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> I was glad to see the Browns knock off the Steelers even though I didn't pick them. I didn't pick so hot this week.


Same here, but I don't think anyone did all that great tbh. It's weird, whenever I pick the Browns they win >.>


----------



## Xtraneous

Well damn


----------



## Cam1

Week 12 Results: 

1. Ufc: 11-5
1. Xtraneous: 11-5
1. F1X3R: 11-5
1. Fonz: 11-5
1. Eastwinds: 11-5
1. Alibaba: 11-5
7. Cam1: 10-6
7. Whodey85: 10-6
7. Bobthebest: 10-6
7. Addictedtochaos: 10-6
11. Anonymid: 9-7
11. Chantellabella: 9-7
13. The Patriot: 8-8


----------



## Cam1

*Standings
*
1. Whodey85: 119-57 ****
2. Cam1: 119-57 **
3. F1X3R: 118-58 ****
4. Xtraneous: 118-58 ***
5. Eastwinds: 118-58 **
6. Alibaba: 114-64 ****
7. Fonz: 114-64 *
8. Anonymid: 113-63 ****
9. Bobthebest: 111-67
9. Addictedtochaos: 111-67
11. Chantellabella: 103-75 *
12. The Patriot: 99-77
13. Ufc: 94-55 *
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons ------->

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills ------->
Panthers @ Chiefs ------->
Seahawks @ Bears ------->
Colts @ Lions ------->
Vikings @ Packers ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->
Cardinals @ Jets ------->
49ers @ Rams ------->
Buccaneers @ Broncos ------->
Steelers @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Raiders ------->
Bengals @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers 
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 31-20

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins!


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> FALCONS

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> BILLS
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> PANTHERS
Seahawks @ Bears -------> BEARS
Colts @ Lions -------> LIONS
Vikings @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Texans @ Titans -------> TEXANS
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> PATRIOTS
Cardinals @ Jets -------> CARDINALS
49ers @ Rams -------> NINERS
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Steelers @ Ravens -------> RAVENS
Browns @ Raiders -------> RAIDERS
Bengals @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS (24-14)

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> GIANTS


----------



## ufc

Saints @ Falcons -------> FALCONS

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> BILLS
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> PANTHERS
Seahawks @ Bears -------> BEARS
Colts @ Lions -------> COLTS
Vikings @ Packers -------> VIKINGS
Texans @ Titans -------> TEXANS
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> PATS
Cardinals @ Jets -------> CARDINALS
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ERS
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Steelers @ Ravens -------> RAVENS
Browns @ Raiders -------> RAIDERS
Bengals @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS 17-10

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> GIANTS


----------



## Cam1

Pretty mediocre Sunday Nighter.


----------



## millenniumman75

I am getting all teary-eyed that there are votes for the Bengals winning. It's such a rare site. It is nice to know that fans of other teams recognize the Bengals. :cry :lol


----------



## WhoDey85

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Pats
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 23-13

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->Giants


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> I am getting all teary-eyed that there are votes for the Bengals winning. It's such a rare site. It is nice to know that fans of other teams recognize the Bengals. :cry :lol


The Bengals don't usually perform well when they're are high expectations for them. This may not be a good sign. :afr


----------



## F1X3R

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 24-17

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints (well I hope they do :clap)

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Jaguars 
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Colts
Vikings @ Packers ------->Packers 
Texans @ Titans ------->Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->Patriots 
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers 
Buccaneers @ Broncos ------->Buccaneers
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> (barf) boring but okay Cowboys 23-19

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs ------->Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Colts
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets ------->Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night:

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 24-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants


----------



## fonz

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night: 

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys 17-14

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins ------->Giants


Cowboys could just as easily lose by 25 though,knowing them...


----------



## Winds

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> *Panthers*
Seahawks @ Bears -------> *Bears*
Colts @ Lions -------> *Lions*
Vikings @ Packers -------> *Packers*
Texans @ Titans -------> *Texans*
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> *Patriots*
Cardinals @ Jets -------> *Jets*
49ers @ Rams -------> *49ers* 
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos *
Steelers @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Raiders -------> *Raiders*
Bengals @ Chargers -------> *Bengals *

Sunday Night:

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys* 27-20

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> *Giants*


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Bills
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Lions -------> Colts
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night:

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys (37-21)

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Redskins


----------



## Cam1

*Bob*

Thursday Night:

Saints @ Falcons -------> Saints

Sunday:

Jaguars @ Bills -------> Jaguars
Panthers @ Chiefs -------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Lions -------> Colts
Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Titans -------> Texans
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Jets -------> Jets
49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers
Buccaneers @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Raiders -------> Browns
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night:

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

Monday Night:

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants


----------



## addictedtochaos

Bills
Panthers
Bears
Lions
Packers
Texans
Patriots
Jets
49ers
Buccaneers
Ravens
Browns
Bengals
Cowboys 34-24
Redskins


----------



## Cam1

Week 13 Results:

1. Alibaba: 12-4
2. F1X3R: 11-5
3. Cam1: 10-6
3. Chantellabella: 10-6
5. Whodey85: 9-7
5. Fonz: 9-7
5. Eastwinds: 9-7
5. Addictedtochaos: 9-7
5. Bobthebest: 9-7
5. Xtraneous: 9-7
11. The Patriot: 8-8
12. Anonymid: 7-9
12. Ufc: 7-9


----------



## Cam1

New to first place this week: F1X3R :clap
Alibaba is climbing fast.

Standings

1. F1X3R: 129-63 ****
2. Cam1: 129-63 **
3. Whodey85: 128-64 ****
4. Xtraneous: 127-65 ***
5. Eastwinds: 127-65 **
6. Alibaba: 126-66 *****
7. Fonz: 123-71 *
8. Anonymid: 120-72 ****
9. Bobthebest: 120-72
9. Addictedtochaos: 120-72
11. Chantellabella: 113-79 *
12. The Patriot: 107-85
13. Ufc: 101-64 *
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50

Pretty tough week for most.


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> 

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Redskins ------->
Chiefs @ Browns ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Bears @ Vikings ------->
Cowboys @ Bengals ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Jets @ Jaguars ------->
Chargers @ Steelers ------->
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->
Dolphins @ 49ers ------->
Saints @ Giants ------->
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers ------->

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jets
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Saints @ Giants -------> Saints
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 24-21

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## Cam1

4-0 when picking the Browns now this year 

Can't wait for the Monday Night game.


----------



## F1X3R

F1X3R said:


> We've got a nice pool going here, with 16 active pickers and 13 who have picked every week. We will now be with two less players though, as Chantellabella and Xtraneous have perma banned themselves.


Somewhere since I posted this BobtheBest and Ironpain have been permabanned. This is turning into a Survivor Pool.


----------



## Cam1

F1X3R said:


> Somewhere since I posted this BobtheBest and Ironpain have been permabanned. This is turning into a Survivor Pool.


Ironpain is now "The Patriot"

Chantella and Bob send me their picks even though they banned themselves 

Not sure what happened to Mr Quiet :stu


----------



## F1X3R

I didn't think I recognized The Patriot. I see Extraneous is back from permaban too.


Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Rams
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons 
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants
Cardinals @ Seahawks-----> Seahawks


Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Lions 27-24

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

Some good games this week. 


Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars 
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers 
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants
Cards @ Seahawks----> Seahawks
Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## ufc

Not my best week. Hopefully this one will be much better!

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars 
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers 
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 21-16

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Pats (Fingers crossed)
__________________


----------



## Winds

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> *Broncos*

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Ravens @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Chiefs @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Falcons @ Panthers ------->* Falcons*
Bears @ Vikings -------> *Bears*
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Titans @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Jets @ Jaguars ------->* Jets*
Chargers @ Steelers -------> *Steelers *
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> *Bucs*
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> *49ers*
Saints @ Giants -------> *Giants*

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> *Packers 31-21*

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*


----------



## anonymid

Cam, you forgot to put the Cards-Seahawks game in the template. Just a heads up to everyone who copy-and-pasted.

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> BRONCOS

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> BILLS
Ravens @ Redskins -------> RAVENS
Chiefs @ Browns -------> BROWNS
Falcons @ Panthers -------> FALCONS
Bears @ Vikings -------> BEARS
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> BENGALS
Titans @ Colts -------> COLTS
Jets @ Jaguars -------> JAGUARS
Chargers @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> EAGLES
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Saints @ Giants -------> GIANTS
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------> SEAHAWKS

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> PACKERS

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS


----------



## Cam1

Ah, fixed it.


----------



## fonz

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars 
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers 
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants
Cards @ Seahawks----> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 31-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## 50piecesteve

No love for Houston seriously. :stu


----------



## AliBaba

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars 
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers 
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants
Cards @ Seahawks----> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 24-13
Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## addictedtochaos

Broncos
Rams
Redskins
Browns
Falcons
Colts
Jets
Steelers
Buccaneers
49ers
Giants
Seahawks
Packers 31-24
Patriots


----------



## Cam1

50piecesteve said:


> No love for Houston seriously. :stu


Pats haven't lost a second half game since cassel was QB, and this is at home. I can't pick agains them


----------



## anonymid

F1X3R said:


> This is turning into a Survivor Pool.


Speaking of which, who ended up winning the survivor pool? I take it no one lasted very long. :lol


----------



## anonymid

*Chantellabella*:

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Rams
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jets
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Saints @ Giants -------> Saints
Cardinals @ Seahawks------ Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers 20-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Texans


----------



## Cam1

*Bobthebest*

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Rams @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Redskins -------> Ravens
Chiefs @ Browns -------> Browns
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Cowboys @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Jaguars -------> Jets
Chargers @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Dolphins @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Saints @ Giants -------> Giants
*Seahawks*

Sunday Night:

Lions @ Packers -------> Packers, 28-17

Monday Night:

Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots


----------



## WhoDey85

Horrible, just horrible so far. My picks have gone to **** recently.


----------



## Cam1

Damn, I changed to the Ravens at the last minute.... ergh. 8 Losses so far.


----------



## F1X3R

anonymid said:


> Speaking of which, who ended up winning the survivor pool? I take it no one lasted very long. :lol


I think Whodey was the only one left after the Pats upset.


----------



## Winds

I just noticed that I didn't add the Seahawks game :dead I'm not a smart man


----------



## fonz

Damn,a lot of upsets but you can always count on the good old Pats to come through at home,safe as houses


----------



## ufc

Pats win!
Pats win!
Pats win!


----------



## Cam1

ufc said:


> Pats win!
> Pats win!
> Pats win!


To think they lost to Arizona, lmao.

They're looking so good right now. Can't wait for San Fran next weekend.


----------



## ufc

Cam1 said:


> To think they lost to Arizona, lmao.
> 
> They're looking so good right now. Can't wait for San Fran next weekend.


Tell me about it! Good thing I didn't pick Houston.


----------



## Cam1

EastWinds said:


> I just noticed that I didn't add the Seahawks game :dead I'm not a smart man


I forgot to add it to the template so I'm just giving that game to everyone. Pretty sure no one would pick Arizona anyways lol.


----------



## Winds

Cam1 said:


> I forgot to add it to the template so I'm just giving that game to everyone. *Pretty sure no one would pick Arizona anyways lol.*












I think this says it all. Hard to believe they were 4-0 at one point.


----------



## Cam1

Week 14 Results:

1. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
2. F1X3R: 9-7
2. Eastwinds: 9-7
2. Alibaba: 9-7
2. Anonymid: 9-7
6. Cam1: 8-8
6. Whodey85: 8-8
6. Fonz: 8-8
6. Bobthebest: 8-8
6. Xtraneous: 8-8
11. Chantellabella: 7-9
11. Ufc: 7-9


----------



## Cam1

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 138-70 ****
2. Cam1: 137-71 **
3. Whodey85: 136-72 ****
4. Eastwinds: 136-72 **
5. Alibaba: 135-73 *****
6. Xtraneous: 135-73 ***
7. Fonz: 131-77 *
7. Addictedtochaos: 131-77 *
9. Anonymid: 129-79 ****
10. Bobthebest: 128-80
11. Chantellabella: 120-88 *
12. Ufc: 108-73 *
13. The Patriot: 107-85
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles ------->

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens ------->
Redskins @ Browns ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
Colts @ Texans ------->
Jaguars @ Dolphins ------->
Vikings @ Rams ------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ------->
Giants @ Falcons ------->
Seahawks @ Bills ------->
Panthers @ Chargers ------->
Lions @ Cardinals ------->
Steelers @ Cowboys ------->
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots ------->

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans ------->


----------



## Cam1

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots 34-20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Jets


----------



## Cam1

This week is going to be amazing! So many good games, can't wait for Pats v. Niners.


----------



## WhoDey85

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Redskins @ Browns ------->Browns
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Panthers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> New England 20-14

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans ------->Jets (is this really the Monday night game? )


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Thursday Night:
> 
> Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
> Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
> Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
> Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
> Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
> Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
> Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
> Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
> Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
> Panthers @ Chargers -------> Panthers
> Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
> Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
> Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> 49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots 21-17
> 
> Monday Night:
> 
> Jets @ Titans -------> Titans


----------



## anonymid

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> BENGALS

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> BRONCOS
Redskins @ Browns -------> REDSKINS
Packers @ Bears -------> PACKERS
Colts @ Texans -------> TEXANS
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> DOLPHINS
Vikings @ Rams -------> VIKINGS
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> SAINTS
Giants @ Falcons -------> GIANTS
Seahawks @ Bills -------> SEAHAWKS
Panthers @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS
Lions @ Cardinals -------> LIONS
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> RAIDERS

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS (28-24)

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> TITANS


----------



## Winds

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> *Bengals*

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> *Broncos*
Redskins @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Packers @ Bears -------> *Packers*
Colts @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Rams -------> *Vikings*
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Giants @ Falcons -------> *Giants*
Seahawks @ Bills -------> *Seahawks*
Panthers @ Chargers -------> *Panthers* Time to get burned by them again :no
Lions @ Cardinals -------> *Lions*
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> *Raiders *

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> *Patriots 31-24*

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> *Jets*


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Rams
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> chiefs

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots 31-28

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Jets

*Bobthebest*

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Jaguars
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Buccaneers
Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Panthers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots, 41-20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Jets


----------



## Cam1

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 138-70 ****
2. Cam1: 137-71 **
2. Eastwinds: 137-71 **
4. Whodey85: 136-72 ****
5. Alibaba: 135-73 *****
6. Xtraneous: 135-73 ***
7. Fonz: 131-77 *
7. Addictedtochaos: 131-77 *
9. Anonymid: 129-79 ****
10. Bobthebest: 128-80
11. Chantellabella: 120-88 *
12. Ufc: 109-72 *
13. The Patriot: 107-85
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Xtraneous

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Bucs
Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Panthers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> 49ers 27 - 20

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Jets


----------



## Cam1

All the great matchups this week and the worst one is on Monday Night lol. Who is John Gruden possibly going to drool about for 3 hours?


----------



## fonz

Thursday:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Redskins
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> New England 24-14

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans ------->Jets


----------



## The Patriot

Thursday Night:

Bengals @ Eagles - Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -Redskins
Packers @ Bears -Packers
Colts @ Texans --Colts
Jaguars @ Dolphins -Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams ---Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints --Saints 
Giants @ Falcons --- Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -- Seahawks (someone invited me to go to this game with them) 
Panthers @ Chargers --- Panthers
Lions @ Cardinals -- Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys ---Cowboys
Chiefs @ Raiders -- Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -- Patriots (21-17

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans --- Titans
__________________


----------



## AliBaba

Cam1 said:


> This week is going to be amazing! So many good games, can't wait for Pats v. Niners.


As much as I love our fantasy leagues I'm really looking forward to a Sunday of not having to worry about which player scored & all that other fantasy crap. I'm not all that concerned about the 5th Place game but you should prepare yourself for total annihilation

Thursday:

Bengals @ Eagles -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Browns
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Rams
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> New England 27-17

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans ------->Titans


----------



## addictedtochaos

Thursday Night:
BENGALS

Sunday:
BRONCOS
REDSKINS
PACKERS
TEXANS
DOLPHINS
VIKINGS
BUCCANEERS
GIANTS
SEAHAWKS
PANTHERS
LIONS
STEELERS
RAIDERS

Sunday Night:
PATRIOTS (27-24)

Monday Night:
TITANS


----------



## ufc

Sunday:

Broncos @ Ravens -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Browns -------> Browns
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
Colts @ Texans -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Rams -------> Vikings
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants
Seahawks @ Bills -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Lions @ Cardinals -------> Lions
Steelers @ Cowboys -------> Steelers
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Raiders

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Patriots -------> Patriots 38-13

Monday Night:

Jets @ Titans -------> Titans


----------



## fonz

fonz said:


> Giants @ Falcons -------> Giants


Epic fail


----------



## Cam1

No snow in Mass? Damn! It's snowing like hell here, and just starting. Was hoping for a snowy game xD


----------



## AliBaba

Brady needs to lead a comeback here and win this ****. In my office pool I put 15 points on the Patriots and have somewhat of a shot to win it all during the last 2 weeks.

Edit: Oh hell yeah! I think that was a 45 yard pass interference call. And San Fran is complaining about it:lol *TOUCHDOWN!!!11*


----------



## Cam1

AliBaba said:


> Brady needs to lead a comeback here and win this ****. In my office pool I put 15 points on the Patriots and have somewhat of a shot to win it all during the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Edit: Oh hell yeah! I think that was a 45 yard pass interference call. And San Fran is complaining about it:lol *TOUCHDOWN!!!11*


I came so close to turning this game off when it was 31-3.....

Glad I didn't


----------



## Cam1

Holy ****, it's tied!!


----------



## ufc

fonz said:


> Epic fail


No my friend Patriots/Niners was an epic fail.

The Giants game was just one big *** fail!


----------



## Cam1

ufc said:


> No my friend Patriots/Niners was an epic fail.
> 
> The Giants game was just one big *** fail!


Yep, looks like Denver will get the 2 seed, and the Pats will be playing either the Steelers, Bengals, or Colts... or maybe even the Ravens if they keep sucking.

Also will have to go to either Houston or Denver if they win, which kinda sucks. Still I don't think anyone in the AFC can beat them, but there are some challenges in the NFC.


----------



## Cam1

Week 15 Results:

1. Anonymid: 12-4 *
1. F1X3R: 12-4 *
1. The Patriot: 12-4 *
4. Eastwinds: 11-5
4. Alibaba: 11-5
4. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
7. Fonz: 10-6
8. Cam1: 9-7
8. Whodey85: 9-7
8. Xtraneous: 9-7
8. Ufc: 9-7
8. CHantellabella: 9-7
13. Bobthebest: 8-8


----------



## Cam1

Lots of movement this week.

*Standings*

1. F1X3R: 149-75 ****
2. Eastwinds: 148-76 **
3. Alibaba: 146-78 *****
4. Cam1: 146-78 **
5. Whodey85: 145-79 ****
6. Xtraneous: 144-80 ***
7. Addictedtochaos: 142-82 *
8. Anonymid: 141-83 *****
9. Fonz: 141-83 *
10. Bobthebest: 134-88
11. Chantellabella: 129-95 *
12. The Patriot: 119-79 *
13. Ufc: 118-79 *
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Cam1

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->
Raiders @ Panthers ------->
Bengals @ Steelers ------->
Saints @ Cowboys ------->
Titans @ Packers ------->
Vikings @ Texans ------->
Colts @ Chiefs ------->
Patriots @ Jaguars ------->
Chargers @ Jets ------->
Redskins @ Eagles ------->
Rams @ Buccaneers ------->
Browns @ Broncos ------->
Giants @ Ravens ------->
Bears @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->


----------



## Cam1

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Patriots
Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks 19-16


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Week 15 Results:
> 
> 1. Anonymid: 12-4 *
> *1. F1X3R: 12-4 **
> 1. The Patriot: 12-4 *
> 4. Eastwinds: 11-5
> 4. Alibaba: 11-5
> 4. Addictedtochaos: 11-5
> 7. Fonz: 10-6
> 8. Cam1: 9-7
> 8. Whodey85: 9-7
> 8. Xtraneous: 9-7
> 8. Ufc: 9-7
> 8. CHantellabella: 9-7
> 13. Bobthebest: 8-8


You've got one extra win for me, I went 11-5.

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Patriots
Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks -------> 49ers 21-17


----------



## Cam1

F1X3R said:


> You've got one extra win for me, I went 11-5.
> 
> Week 16:
> 
> Saturday Night:
> 
> Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
> Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
> Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
> Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
> Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
> Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
> Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
> Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Patriots
> Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
> Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
> Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
> Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
> Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
> Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears
> 
> Sunday Night:
> 
> 49ers @ Seahawks -------> 49ers 21-17


Good, makes it a little bit easier to catch up to you xD

Fixed


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> Good, makes it easier to catch up to you xD


I looked it over and over hoping I miscounted, lol.


----------



## ufc

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Patriots
Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks -------> 49ers 21-17


----------



## anonymid

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> LIONS

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> DOLPHINS
Raiders @ Panthers -------> PANTHERS
Bengals @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Saints @ Cowboys -------> COWBOYS
Titans @ Packers -------> PACKERS
Vikings @ Texans -------> TEXANS
Colts @ Chiefs -------> COLTS
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> PATRIOTS
Chargers @ Jets -------> CHARGERS
Redskins @ Eagles -------> REDSKINS
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> BUCS
Browns @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Giants @ Ravens -------> GIANTS
Bears @ Cardinals -------> BEARS

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks -------> NINERS


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Bills
Raiders @ Panthers ------->Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers ------->Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints
Titans @ Packers ------->Packers
Vikings @ Texans ------->Texans
Colts @ Chiefs ------->Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars ------->Patriots
Chargers @ Jets ------->Jets
Redskins @ Eagles ------->Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers ------->Rams
Browns @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->49ers 27-24

*Bobthebest*

Week 16:

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins ------->Bills
Raiders @ Panthers ------->Raiders
Bengals @ Steelers ------->Bengals
Saints @ Cowboys ------->Saints
Titans @ Packers ------->Packers
Vikings @ Texans ------->Texans
Colts @ Chiefs ------->Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars ------->Patriots
Chargers @ Jets ------->Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles ------->Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers ------->Rams
Browns @ Broncos ------->Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks, 51-30.


----------



## WhoDey85

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Bills
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Saints
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Pats
Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Giants
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks 28-27


----------



## Winds

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> *Falcons*

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> *Dolphins*
Raiders @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Bengals @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Saints @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Titans @ Packers -------> *Packers* 
Vikings @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Colts @ Chiefs -------> *Colts*
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> *Patriots*
Chargers @ Jets -------> *Chargers*
Redskins @ Eagles -------> *Redskins*
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> *Rams*
Browns @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Giants @ Ravens -------> *Giants*
Bears @ Cardinals -------> *Bears*

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks -------> *49ers 24-20*


----------



## addictedtochaos

Saturday Night:

Falcons

Sunday:


Dolphins
Panthers
Steelers
Cowboys
Packers
Texans
Colts
Patriots
Chargers
Redskins
Rams
Broncos
Giants
Bears

Sunday Night:

Seahawks 24-17


----------



## fonz

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Pats
Chargers @ Jets -------> Chargers
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Giants
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->49ers 28-21


----------



## AliBaba

Saturday Night:

Falcons @ Lions -------> Falcons

Sunday:

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Raiders @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bengals @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Saints @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Titans @ Packers -------> Packers
Vikings @ Texans -------> Texans
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Colts
Patriots @ Jaguars -------> Pats
Chargers @ Jets -------> Jets
Redskins @ Eagles -------> Redskins
Rams @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers
Browns @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Giants @ Ravens -------> Giants
Bears @ Cardinals -------> Bears

Sunday Night:

49ers @ Seahawks ------->Seahawks 20-17

*Merry Christmas!!*


----------



## fonz

Another fail week,oh well I wasn't in the running anyway


----------



## Cam1

Week 16 Results:

1. Cam1: 12-4 *
1. Ufc: 12-4 *
1. Bobthebest: 12-4 *
1. Addictedtochaos: 12-4 *
1. The Patriot: 12-4 *
6. F1X3R: 11-5
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Eastwinds: 11-5
6. Chantellabella: 11-5
10. Fonz: 10-6
10. Alibaba: 10-6
12. Anonymid: 9-7


----------



## Cam1

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 160-80 *****
2. Eastwinds: 159-81 **
3. Cam1: 158-82 ***
4. Alibaba: 156-84 *****
5. Whodey85: 156-84 ****
6. Addictedtochaos: 154-86 **
7. Fonz: 151-89 *
8. Anonymid: 150-90 *****
9. Bobthebest: 146-94 *
10. Xtraneous: 144-80 ***
11. Chantellabella: 140-100 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------->
Ravens @ Bengals ------->
Browns @ Steelers ------->
Panthers @ Saints ------->
Bears @ Lions ------->
Texans @ Colts ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Eagles @ Giants ------->
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->
Chiefs @ Broncos ------->
Packers @ Vikings ------->
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->
Rams @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins ------->


----------



## WhoDey85

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks (28-17)

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins ------->Redskins


----------



## addictedtochaos

Sunday:

Bills
Bengals
Steelers
Panthers
Bears
Texans
Titans
Giants
Falcons
Broncos
Packers
Patriots
Chargers
49ers
Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Redskins (34-27)


----------



## anonymid

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> BILLS
Ravens @ Bengals -------> RAVENS
Browns @ Steelers -------> STEELERS
Panthers @ Saints -------> SAINTS
Bears @ Lions -------> BEARS
Texans @ Colts -------> COLTS
Jaguars @ Titans -------> TITANS
Eagles @ Giants -------> GIANTS
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> FALCONS
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> BRONCOS
Packers @ Vikings -------> PACKERS
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> PATRIOTS
Raiders @ Chargers -------> CHARGERS
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> NINERS
Rams @ Seahawks -------> SEAHAWKS

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> REDSKINS (27-24)


----------



## Winds

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Ravens @ Bengals -------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Panthers @ Saints -------> *Panthers*
Bears @ Lions -------> *Bears*
Texans @ Colts -------> *Texans*
Jaguars @ Titans -------> *Titans*
Eagles @ Giants -------> *Giants*
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Packers @ Vikings -------> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Raiders @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> *49ers*
Rams @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> *Cowboys 31-24*


----------



## AliBaba

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Ravens @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Browns @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Panthers @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Bears @ Lions -------> *Bears*
Texans @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Jaguars @ Titans -------> *Titans*
Eagles @ Giants -------> *Giants*
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Packers @ Vikings -------> *Packers*
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Raiders @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> *49ers*
Rams @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> *Redskins (31-27)








*


----------



## fonz

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks 

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins ------->Redskins 34-21(after the Cowboys were up 21-0 at halftime)


----------



## Cam1

*Chantellabella*

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins 17-42


----------



## Cam1

*Xtraneous*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Jets
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins


----------



## Cam1

*Bobthebest*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Jets
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Bucs
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins 38-17


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Sunday:
> Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals





addictedtochaos said:


> Sunday:
> Bengals





AliBaba said:


> Week 17 Schedule:
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Ravens @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*





fonz said:


> Sunday:
> Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals





Cam1 said:


> *Bobthebest*
> Sunday:
> Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals


If the Cardiac Cats win, it will make me cry :cry.....tears of WHO DEY joy! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Unlike last year's playoff appearance, they will have beaten both of the rival teams. Just beating Pittsburgh was big, though.


----------



## WhoDey85

millenniumman75 said:


> If the Cardiac Cats win, it will make me cry :cry.....tears of WHO DEY joy! :boogie :boogie :boogie
> Unlike last year's playoff appearance, they will have beaten both of the rival teams. Just beating Pittsburgh was big, though.


Get your hankie ready then MM! It's time to get revenge on the Ratbirds!


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Schedule:

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------> Jets
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Ravens
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Jaguars
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins 31-30


----------



## Cam1

All these good games and they choose to air the Giants v. Eagles here? Wtf.


----------



## F1X3R

(late w/my picks, I'll pick all the home teams.)

Jets @ Bills -------> Bills
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bears @ Lions -------> Lions
Texans @ Colts -------> Texans (they are losing and I would have taken them.)
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Eagles @ Giants -------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Chiefs @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Packers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Redskins 20-17


----------



## millenniumman75

WhoDey85 said:


> Get your hankie ready then MM! It's time to get revenge on the Ratbirds!


The crying towel is OUT!
BENGALS WIN! 10-6 :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Cam1

millenniumman75 said:


> The crying towel is OUT!
> BENGALS WIN! 10-6 :boogie :boogie :boogie


Texans look like ****, wouldn't be surprised if they beat them next week tbh.

Edit: Lol at Tony Romo...


----------



## Cam1

All right, updating for the last time


----------



## Cam1

Week 17 Results:

1. Addictedtochaos: 13-3
1. Whodey85: 13-3
1. Anonymid: 13-3
1. Bobthebest: 13-3
1. Alibaba: 13-3
6. Fonz: 12-4
6. F1X3R: 12-4
8. Eastwinds: 11-5
8. Chantellabella: 11-5
8. Xtraneous: 11-5
11. Cam1: 10-6


----------



## Cam1

*Congrats F1X3R!!*

*Standings
*
1. F1X3R: 172-84 *****
2. Eastwinds: 170-86 **
3. Alibaba: 169-87 ******
4. Whodey85: 169-87 *****
5. Cam1: 168-88 ***
6. Addictedtochaos: 167-89 ***
7. Anonymid: 163-93 ******
8. Fonz: 163-93 *
9. Bobthebest: 159-97 **
10. Xtraneous: 155-85 ***
11. Chantellabella: 151-105 *
12. The Patriot: 131-83 **
12. Ufc: 131-83 **
14. Buerhle: 82-50 *
15. MrQuiet76: 71-47 **
16. CWE: 68-50


----------



## WhoDey85

Congrats F1X3R!

I had my ride at the top for awhile, just couldn't hold on to it. It was fun picking games with you guys. 

Thanks for running it for the whole year Cam1! 

You guys should post your playoff picks.


----------



## fonz

Congrats F1X3R and cheers Cam for running it


----------



## anonymid

Well, I tied AliBaba for the most weeks with the best record, with six. That's something at least.

Anyway, congrats F1X3R! And thanks for running this, Cam; it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Winds

Congrats to F1X3R

Man I was looking back at some of these Sunday Night Football scores, and I wasn't even in the ball park for most of them. At least now I know to stay away from betting on point spreads and over/unders :lol


----------



## Cam1

Glad you all enjoyed it, and thanks for participating 

Will look forward to doing it again next year, hopefully with even more people. Also, created a playoff version for those interested.


----------

